# Fragen zu Substratdetails



## Stone0815 (28. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile und nun ist es fast soweit, dass unser Teich endlich fertig wird. Ein paar Fragen treiben mich noch um, deren bisherige Antworten noch nicht so ganz rund für mich sind.

Aber erst mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Wir versuchen einen naturnahen Gartenteich zu bauen, der viele Pflanzen und wenige, kleine Biotopfiache bekommt.
Größe: ca. 11.000 Liter, rund 20 qm
Technik: Deuckfilter und kleine Pumpe (2500 l/Std.) - nur zur Sicherheit, da späterer Einbau umständlich

Beim Substrat bin ich auf Sand-Lehm-Gemisch gestoßen. Allerdings frage ich mich einerseits in welcher Materialstärke? Zu lesen ist alles Mögliche von 5-20 cm.
Bei einer Materialstärke von rund 12 cm (damit Pflanzkörbe versteckt werden können) stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie die Materialsicherung am Übergang Flachwasser- zu Tiefwasserzone aussehen kann? Größere Steine setzen sicherlich schnell Algen an. Das Sand-Lehm-Gemisch aber einfach auf die Folie zu legen stelle ich mir auch nicht haltbar vor. Das Material rutscht sicherlich mit der Zeit in die Teichmitte, wo ich keines haben möchte.

Diese beiden Themen sind im Internwt etwas unterrepräsentiert. Daher hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank...


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo. 
Damit das Substrat bleibt, wo es soll, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 
- du legst den Teich nur mit einem leichten Gefälle an (siehe auch in den Fachbeiträgen die festgepinnten Themen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/ ) 
- du legst den Teich mit Stufen an, die nicht nach innen, sondern leicht nach außen abfallen 
- du legst die Stufen mit einer "Wulst" zur nächst tieferen Ebene an 

Die Höhe und Art des Substrates richtet sich vor allem danach, welche Pflanzen du einsetzen möchtest. Ich würde es nicht zu dick einbringen. Und bei einem naturnahen Teich größtenteils auf Körbe verzichten. Diese würde ich nur für __ wuchernde Pflanzen verwenden.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Moin Annett,
vielen Dank für Deine Antworten. Allerdings ergeben sich daraus gleich die nächsten Fragen für mich. 

Ebenso, wie Du schreibst, ist oft von einem Ein leichten Gefälle zu lesen. Wie aber kann dann bei etwas über 4 m Breite die entsprechende Teife erreicht werden?

Stufen habe ich gegraben und würde bei den beschriebenen Optionen die Wulst wählen. Hat das Substrat auf der Stufe dann überall die gleiche Stärke oder kann man damit den Stufenübergang Sumpfzone-Flachwasserzone dennoch etwas kaschieren? Und muss die Wulst dann so hoch wie die Substratschicht sein oder "nur so hoch wie die Substratschicht am Ende der Stufe?

Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit Sand-Lehm-Gemisch schon mal nicht sooo viel falsch machen kann, da wir keine großen Fische wollen. Daher die Entscheidung für diese Substrat-Art. Was genau verstehst Du aber unter nicht zu dick? Sind 6-8 cm, wie bei Dachbegrünungen, ausreichend oder ist das wiederum zu wenig?

Bei der Pflanzenauswahl bin ich noch nicht so ganz weit. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass sehr viele Teichpflanzen den Vermerk "stark wuchernd" oder "Rhizome" haben, so dass ich abgesehen vom __ Hechtkraut oder Sumpfdotterblumen fast alles in Körbe stellen würde. Oder ist das übertrieben? Leider kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob das notwendig ist oder wie aufwendig es später ist Pflanzen wie zum Beispiel Minirohrkolben oder __ Schlangenknöterich wieder einzufangen. Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne etwas größere Pflanzen im Teich, damit auch die Beachattung nicht zu kurz kommt. Andererseits sollte doch alles einigermaßen an Ort und Stelle bleiben und sich nicht gegenseitig verdrängen.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Hi,
gerade habe ich mir das Basiswissen zu Teichprofilen mehrfach durchgelesen und noch einmal gemessen. Bei uns wäre genügend Platz vorhanden, um Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone, also Tiefen von 0-50 cm durch ein durchgängig gleichbleibendes Gefälle zu gestalten. Dann entstünden aber keine Pflanzterrassen, von denen aber überall zu Lesen ist, sondern ein gleichbleibendes Gefälle. Bisher habe ich aber nahezu überall von Terrassen gelesen. Wäre es daher auch eine Alternative ein durchgängiges Gefälle zu bauen? Dann stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, wenn man später mal in den Teich steigen muss (Algen sind ja meist ziemlich rutschig). Oder ist das bei 50 cm Höhenunterschied auf einem Meter Strecke zu vernachlässigen?

Spannend fand ich auch die Aussagen, dass
1. die Sumpfzone über die Zeit vollends von Pflanzen erobert wird. Möchte man freie Wasserfläche bis zum Rand, sollte da keine Pflanzterrasse sein. Dazu fällt mir gleich ein Steilufer Einheit oder ist das nicht gemeint? Wie sollte das in diesem Bereich dann genau dann aussehen? Bosher habe ich immer gelesen Steilufer sollten vermieden werden. Zudem muss ja irgendwie die Folie bedeckt werden, weshalb ich bisher gedanklich weit weg von Steilufern war. Steinfolie fand ich bisher nicht so chic und Ufermatten benutzt man doch eigentlich auch nur, wenn Pflanzen am Steilufer angebracht werden sollen?! Welche Steilufergestaltungsmöglichkeiten hätte ich sonst noch? Eine Feldsteinmauer im Teich würde ich wegen des Algenbesatzes und des notwendigen Fundaments ablehnen.

2. die Pflanzenverbreitung der Flachwasserzone eingedämmt werden kann, wenn die Pflanzterrasse in dieser Höhe nicht umlaufend ist. Klingt logisch und bringt einiges an neuen Gestaltungsspielräumen, die ich bisher gar nicht im Kopf hatte. Bisher war ich immer von symmetrischen Profilen ausgegangen und frage mich nun, ob asymmetrische Varianten nicht deutlich mehr Faltenbildung mit sich bringen? Gibt es hier Bilder von derartigen Teichprofilen innerhalb der Baupläne?

Ich habe das Gefühl mit Fortschreiten des Projekts werden meine Fragen nicht weniger...

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Torben. 

Eine schräge Fläche mit Folie ohne Substratauflage wird zwangsläufig extrem glatt und man rutscht beim betreten ab. 
Aber auch Kies rutscht auf solchen Schrägen beim Betreten gern weg. 
Das Substrat aus Sand oder Sand-Lehm-Gemisch sollte verhindern, dass man selbst abrutscht. Wenn die Pflanzen genügend Wurzeln gebildet haben, wird das ganze auch sehr stabil. Stabiler, als es einem bei der Pflege des Teiches manchmal lieb ist.... 
Und ja, Pflege ist immer nötig! Auch bei einem Teich. Die ersten Jahre weniger, später dann mehr. Oder alle paar Jahre ziemlich viel. 

Eine gute Lösung für ein Steilufer findest du beispielsweise hier bei naturagart: https://www.naturagart.de/Teiche-natu/Bau-des-Teichufers/Wandprofil/NaturaGart-Wandprofil.html
So ist die Folie befestigt und gleichzeitig mit Ufermatte abgedeckt und damit vor der Sonne geschützt. Wenn du dort nur niedriges __ Moos wachsen lässt, hast du deine (fast) pflanzenfreie Fläche.

In meinem Album "Alter Teich" sieht man ein wenig, wie ein Profil mit nicht umlaufenden Terrassen aussieht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/alter-teich.2/
Und ja, natürlich gibt das Falten. Wenn man die Folie aber an einem warmen, sonnigen Tag verlegt, wird sie so weich, dass man die Falten zusammenfassen und an Stellen legen kann, wo sie z.B. durch das Substrat gut versteckt werden können. 

Es ist gut, dass du die Fragen vor dem Baubeginn stellst. Viele kommen leider erst ins Forum, wenn der Teich halb oder ganz fertig ist und Änderungen nur noch schlecht möglich sind.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Hi und nochmal danke für Deine Ausführungen. 

Ich habe relativ begrenzten Raum und muss daher mit den bisherigen Maßen auskommen. Baue ich nun gerade  Pflanzterrassen zwischen denen Übergänge mit ca.30° Gefälle sind oder kann ich auch gleich den Unterbau mit 30° Gefälle anlegen? Die 2.Variante würde einiges an Platz einsparen. Dein Text liest sich so, als wäre das eine Möglichkeit und ich mache mir zu viele Gedanken hinsichtlich der Stabilität. Schließlich möchte ich da nicht andauernd drin rumspielen und direkt nach Fertigstellung schon gar nicht. 

Die Möglichkeit von Naturagard sieht super aus - danke! 

Vor Baubeginn.....naaaaja, ausgehoben habe ich den Teich bereits. Zumindest kann man Korrekturen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber noch gut vornehmen.

Noch einmal zu Substratstärke: Reichen 6-8 cm oder was meinst Du mit "nicht zu dick"?


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2021)

Hi Stone,
5-8 cm reichen für die meisten Pflanzen. Für Seerosen z.B. nicht.
Welche Tiefe möchtest du erreichen?
Ausgehend davon kannst du dann deine Terassen anlegen mit Wulst und Gefälle Richtung aussen.
Zwischen den Terrassen 30 Grad, damit du auf Tiefe kommst.
Auf 30 Grad bleibt nichts liegen jedoch bildet sich auf der Teichfolie eine Patina und Algen.
Wenn du durchgehend 15 Grad Winkel nähmest quasi natürlicher Verlauf ohne Terrassen wäre die Teichtiefe bei 4m rechnerisch 30cm.
Wenn du also auf Tiefe kommen möchtest bei 4 m Breite heisst das entweder steile Teilbereiche anlegen und/oder auf Zonen verzichten.
Übrigens kann man auch Tiefe gewinnen indem man nach oben baut.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo.

6-8 cm reichen m.M.n. völlig.
Ich würde bestimmte Pflanzen, die zum wuchern neigen, eher in eine magere Mischung setzen (mit Sand abmagern) und Pflanzen, die als Starkzehrer gelten,  wie __ Hechtkraut oder __ Schwanenblume in deutlich fetteres Substrat.

Ich glaube fast nicht, dass du mit einem durchgängigen Gefälle, auf dem das Substrat legen bleiben soll, auf engem Raum auf eine akzeptable Tiefe kommst.
30 Grad Gefälle entspricht nicht 30% Gefälle, sondern knapp 60%.
https://www.rechner.club/steigung-gefaelle/grad-in-prozent-umrechnen
Ich denke, dass sich Stefan in dem Fachbeitrag damals mit Grad und Prozent verschrieben hat. 30 Grad erscheint mir schon rein optisch viel zu steil.
Ich vermute daher, dass 30% gemeint waren,  was in etwa 16,5 Grad entsprechen dürfte.

Hast Du denn mal ein paar Fotos von deinen aktuellen Stand?
Ich hab beide Teiche aufgrund Platzmangel mit Terassen gebaut.
Der aktuelle wuchert trotzdem  aufgrund zu geringer  Pflege immer mehr zu.


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2021)

Sorry, das habe ich durcheinandergewürfelt.
Mit den Grad und %.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2021)

Nein ist nicht deine Schuld, im entsprechenden Fachbeitrag steht auch 30-35% und 30-35 Grad.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Manchmal gar nicht so leicht das Bild, das ich vor Augen habe jemand anderem zu erklären. Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen, dass ich das durchgängige Gefälle nur bis zum Ende der Flachwasserzone bauen würde. Daran  schließt dann ein "innenliegendes Steilufer" bis zum Grund der Tiefwasserzone an. Meine anvisierte Tiefe liegt bei etwa 1,1 m.
@Whyatt: Was meinst Du mit nach oben bauen? Auch dafür bräuchte ich doch auch zusätzliche Breite??

Verwechslung Grad und Prozent: Ja schade, mit 30° also 60% käme man locker auf einem Meter Strecke auf eine Tiefe von 50 cm.

Fotos vom aktuellen Stand findet ihr anbei. (der Kater verschwindet da noch, wenn das Wasser irgendwann kommt). Erläuternd vorab dazu: unser Anbau ist nahezu fertig und die Terrasse auch. Ansonsten ist draußen noch eine Großbaustelle. Das Gelände liegt insgesamt etwas tiefer als vorher, daher steht die runde, abdeckte Sandkiste auch (noch) so hoch. Der Plan ist auf dem unteren Stück keinen Rasen zu haben, sonder Unkrautvlies mit Kies drauf und vielen Büschen. Für etwas Abwechslung dachte ich zudem an einen Teich. Vermutlich muss ich etwas Erde wieder auffüllen, aber bei den weiteren Projekten (u.a. bodentiefes Trampolin) habe ich noch reichlich Boden zur Verfügung. 

Die Pflanzterrassen an der Steinwallseite sind kleiner als an der Terrassenseite. Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen wäre es andersrum schlauer, damit nicht der Blick zunächst. Das eventuelle Steilufer soll natürlich an der Terrassenseite liegen.

Konstruktive, detaillierte Hinweise sind sehr willkommen. Mit Aussagen wie "zuschütten und neu machen" kann ich nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Anbei noch ein paar Daten zu den Bildern, leider kann ich den alten Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten:
Länge 5,? Meter
Breite: 4,? Meter
Breite Sumpfzone: 0.3-.04 Meter
Breite Flachwasserzone: 0,5 m
Tiefwasserzone: Alles was noch ging
Tiefe: 1,10 m
Rand 5 cm über restlicher Umgebung, alles was außerhalb es Teiches tiefer ist wird noch gefüllt
Rand mit Betonplatten gebaut, um einerseits dauerhafte Festigkeit und später Flexibilität zu haben. Unsere Tochter möchte UNBEDINGT  eine Brücke. Die müsste aber über eine Ecke gehen und daher aus 2 ungleich langen Schenkeln bestehen...dem widme ich mich aber erste deutlich später.

Solltet Ihr weitere Details brauchen, sagt gern bescheid...


----------



## PeBo (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Torben, dein Teichprofil gefällt mir im allgemeinen recht gut. An deiner Stelle würde ich lediglich die Tiefzone so weit wie möglich in Richtung Terrasse erweitern. Dort lieber ein Steilufer gestalten, mit einer Notausstiegsmöglichkeit. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man direkt auf die Wasserfläche blicken kann, wenn man auf der Terrasse sitzt. Eine Pflanzstufe direkt an der Terrassenseite würde bewirken, dass man im Sommer und Herbst aufstehen muss, um die Wasserfläche überhaupt zu sehen, weil die Teichrandbepflanzung entsprechend hoch ist. Natürlich kann man dann auch nur schwer die Teichbewohner beobachten.
Deshalb also lieber die Tiefzone direkt in Richtung der Terrasse erweitern.
Übrigens hast du dann auch weniger Falten bei mehr Wasservolumen, dadurch auch weniger Temperaturschwankungen. Mehr Folie brauchst du auch nicht, vorausgesetzt du gehst nicht zusätzlich in die Tiefe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Peter und danke für Dein Feedback. Ursprünglich hatte ich so geplant, bis ich dann gelesen hatte, dass Steilufer unbedingt vermieden werden sollten. Ein Umbau hätte aber den weiteren Vorteil, dass ich die Pflanzterrassen auf der terrassenfernen Seite ein wenig erweitern könnte.

Was genau verstehst Du unter Notausstiegsmöglichkeit? Wie sähe die aus? Mein Gedanke war: Sogar unsere Tochter ist schon eine gute Schwimmerin, kommt im Zweifelsfall locker bis zur anderen Seite mit den Pflanzterrassen und kann dort herausklettern.


----------



## PeBo (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Torben, ich meine damit eine schmale Stufe in ungefähr 50 cm Tiefe, leicht nach der Terrasse geneigt. Damit kann man aus eigener Kraft normalerweise den Teich gut verlassen, ohne die Botanik auf der anderen Seite platt zu treten. Diese Stufe muss auch nicht zwingend über die ganze Breite gehen. Wenn auf der Landseite (Terrasse) zusätzlich eine Festhaltemöglichkeit in Form eines Schirmständers als Beispiel montiert ist, wird die Sache noch etwas sicherer, und auch die ins Wasser gefallene Oma schafft es heraus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## bernias (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Torben.
Wie Peter schreibt: an der Terrasse senkrecht in die Tiefe, mit einer Stufe bei ~50cm Tiefe. Die Stufe würde ich ~40cm breit machen.
Da passen dann Steinplatten drauf. Haben die Vorteile: leicht(er) zu reingen, Schutz der Folie beim Betreten.
Auf der oberen Stufe (Dein letztes Bild) wird m.E. kein Substrat halten.
Entweder innerhalb der Folie einen Steinrand mauern (so werde ich bauen) oder  einen Wulst wie bei Deiner tieferen Stufe.
Der Steinrand hat den Vorteil, daß Du wenn nötig darauf treten kannst und die Folie ist geschützt.
Noch vorhandene, quadratische Steinplatten werde ich auch auf den Boden des Teichs legen: reinigen, drauftreten, den Kübel mit der Seerose drüber ziehen ....
Seerosen würde ich nie (mehr) direkt ins Teichsubstrat pflanzen. Du räumst in einigen Jahren den 'halben' Teich aus, wenn Du sie mal reduzieren musst.
Erlebe das gerade beim 'Ausbau' meines alten Teichs: Wurzelgeflecht ca. 3m² 30cm dick.


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Peter,
ja, das klingt einfach und hilfreich. Danke für die Erläuterung. An die ältere Generation hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Bernias,
Deinen Eintrag sehe ich erst jetzt, daher dieweparate Antwort. Danke auch für Deine Ausführungen.

Du hast Recht, der Notausstieg ist ja auch gleichzeitig ein top Einstig, sofern das mal nötig ist. Ich hoffe ja zumeist mit einer Leiter als Brücke an alles heran zu kommen. Steinränder im Teich finde ich immer sehr prägnant. Auf die Pflanzterrassen treten muss man zudem ja nicht mehr, wenn man direkt in die Tiefwasserzone einsteigen kann. Eine Wulst muss aber natürlich noch auf die obere Stufe.

Deine Seerosenaussage schüchtert mich schon ein wenig ein. Mal eben herausheben kann man da wohl vergessen. In der Tiefwasserzone plane ich zwar ohnehin ohne Substrat. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die dünnen Körbe diese Wurzelausmaße tatsächlich bändigen können?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2021)

Bei uns haben sich die schwarzen Mörteleimer (20 Liter) mit Henkel oder die größeren Mörtelkübel ganz gut bewährt. Letztere bekommt man dann aber kaum noch aus dem Teich. 
 Wenn man da heute seine(n) Eimer kauft und den ein wenig im Freien ausdünsten lässt, sind die m.M.n. völlig okay.
Ich hab alle Seerosen in solche Eimer gesperrt, nachdem ich im alten Teich nach ein paar Jahren mit einer sehr wüchsigen Seerose in einem Plastikkorb meinen Spaß hatte.



1.Versuch von Annett bei Hobby-Gartenteich


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Mai 2021)

Ich frage mich immer, wachsen die nicht über den Rand, wenn sie keine andere Option haben? Und wenn ich mir Wurzeln mit annähernd bis zu 30 cm Durchmesser vorstelle, wächst die Seerose dann überhaupt einigermaßen üppig, wenn sie in einem 20-Literraum eingesperrt ist?
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber mit absolut 0,0 Erfahrung in dem Bereich ist das schwer vorstellbar für mich.


----------



## PeBo (31. Mai 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Wie Peter schreibt: an der Terrasse senkrecht in die Tiefe, mit einer Stufe bei ~50cm Tiefe.


Nein, ich habe nicht senkrecht geschrieben, sondern steil. Es kommt immer auf die Beschaffenheit des Bodens an, wie steil man so etwas machen kann, ohne dass man betoniert. Man will auch nicht, dass einem die Terrasse in den Teich abrutscht. Die Gefahr ist besonders dann groß, wenn anhaltender Regen die Umgebung „aufweicht“, oder wenn der Teich später mal leergepumpt wird, und dadurch der Gegendruck des Wassers fehlt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, wachsen die nicht über den Rand, wenn sie keine andere Option haben? Und wenn ich mir Wurzeln mit annähernd bis zu 30 cm Durchmesser vorstelle, wächst die Seerose dann überhaupt einigermaßen üppig, wenn sie in einem 20-Literraum eingesperrt ist?
> Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber mit absolut 0,0 Erfahrung in dem Bereich ist das schwer vorstellbar für mich.


Definiere üppig! 
Du möchtest in deinem Teich dauerhaft keine Rhizome mit 30cm (Ich glaub das ist übertrieben, 5-8 cm würde ich mitgehen) wachsen lassen. Glaub mir! 

Kleine Sorten (z.T. wirklich sehr klein, aber niedlich)
https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/kleine-sorten/

Mittlere Sorten
https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/?p=1

Man muss die Seerosen schon alle zwei, drei Jahre raus holen, vereinzeln und mit neuem Substrat wieder einsetzen.
In der Zwischenzeit kann man im zeitigen Frühjahr mit ein paar Langzeitdüngekegeln für Futter sorgen. Sie sind Starkzehrer. Kein Futter = wenig Blüten.


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Mai 2021)

@Annett: Das stimmt, damit möchte ich nicht rumkämpfen.
Üppiges, wünschenswert Wachtum wäre aus meiner Sicht wenig und ausschließlich kleine Wurzeln, überschaubar viele Schwimmblätter und jede Menge Blüten.  Ziehen Seerosen ihre Nährstoffen aber nicht aus dem Wasser? Oder reicht das im Normalfall nicht?

@PeBo: Wir haben allerfeinsten, schön verdichteten Lehmboden. Ich wäre auch immer bei sehr steil, aber nicht bei Senkrecht. Leerpumpen möchte ich allerdings tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Torben.

Seerosen ziehen den größten Teil ihrer Nährstoffe über die Wurzeln. Deshalb brauchen sie nahrhaftes, aber anorganisches Substrat.
Sie lieben natürlich auch Schlamm. Aber den möchte man nicht im Teich und dann fangen sie auch an zu wuchern...


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Mai 2021)

Hi Anett,
Danke für auch diese Infos. Darauf komme ich sicherlich noch mal zurück.

Ich habe gerade mal in den mittleren Sorten gestöbert und war überrascht. Bei den meisten Seerosen war die Angabe -60 cm Wasserstand. Ich habe immer gedacht die allermeisten Seerosen wachsen in 80-100 cm Tiefe. Wäre ein Podest für den "Seeroseneimer" in 60 cm Tiefe sinnvoll, damit man bei der Auswahl möglichst flexibel ist? Oder grabe ich einfach flächig 100 cm und hoffe auf den Sportsgeist der Pflanzen. Ich finde nämlich eine Seerosen gehört dazu. Sie soll aber auch nicht alles überdecken, denn soooo reichlich ist mein Platz ja nicht. Eine große Sorte wäre daher sicherlich nichts für meinen Teich.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2021)

Moin.

Ich finde ja, eine Seerose ist zum einen viel zu wenig für einen Teich und zum anderen muss die nicht in der Mitte stehen.
Vielleicht machst du mal eine Skizze als Obendraufsicht von deinem Teich, in denen du die geplanten Pflanzzonen mit der angedachten Tiefe einzeichnest!
Im Lexikon hier im Forum findest du jede Menge Infos,  wo welche Pflanze wächst.
Ab 30/40cm Wasserstand wächst beispielsweise fast nichts mehr, außer Unterwasserpflanzen und evtl große __ Rohrkolben/__ Schilf (die man beide nicht in einem kleineren Teich haben möchte). Und natürlich Seerosen, __ Seekanne, auch __ Fieberklee und Sumpfblutauge kann vom Teichrand bis dorthin vordringen.


----------



## Stone0815 (1. Juni 2021)

Moin Annett,

meine Gedanken dazu ändern sich gerade wieder drastisch (Verlegung Tiefwasserzone und Verbreiterung der bestehenden Pflanzterrassen, Unterbrechung der Pflanzterrassen, usw.) und gute Ideen kommen ja oft auch beim Machen. Ich müsste also erst mal umbauen, was allerdings schwierig ist, denn in dem weichen Lehm haben sich während des Dauerregens im Mai Bienen eine schöne Behausung gegraben. Die eigentlich sehr erwünschten Tierchen muss ich nun erst mal loswerden. 

Zur Zeit habe ich es ungefähr so im Kopf. Nagle mich aber bitte nicht auf Maße fest, in Kunst hatte ich immer eine 4.  Mittelfristig werden sich die Pflanzen ja aber eh ein wenig verselbstständigen, wie ich gelesen habe.

Prinzipiell sollen höhere Pflanzen nach hinten und rechts, flacher Pflanzen links, Steilufer an der Terrassenseite.
1) Feldsteinhaufen mit plätscherndem Filterrücklauf
2) __ Hechtkraut
3) __ Wasserminze
4) __ Blutweiderich
5) __ Froschlöffel
6) __ Pfeilkraut
=》 5&6 waren meinen Recherchen nach gut für die Flachwasserzone, aber die Aussagen gehen da doch sehr auseinander
7) Seerose
8) niedrig blühende Planzen wie z.B. __ Sumpfdotterblume(n)
9) halbhohes, hübsches, buschiges, rhizomfreies Gras (??)


----------



## Stone0815 (1. Juni 2021)

Wären für __ Wasserminze und __ Blutweiderich Pflanzkörbe ratsam oder kann man die auch so halbwegs im Zaum galten?

....ich glaube wir sind inzwischen thematisch sehr weit vom Titel entfernt...


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2021)

__ Blutweiderich ist die Pflanze weniger das Problem, eher die Samen.
Aber die Minze geht durch den ganzen Teich und mit etwas Glück durch den ganzen Garten. Hier sollte man also lieber rechtzeitig eingreifen und Zurückschneiden.

Edit meint noch, Vorsicht beim __ Gilbweiderich.
Der vermährt sich über Wurzeln und Samen, extrem.


----------



## Stone0815 (2. Juni 2021)

Hi+danke!
Das heißt beim Blutweid2rich ebenso wie beim Schmetterlingsflieder gleich nach der Blüten abschneiden oder ist es dann schon zu spät?

Minze: kurz haftenden- OK. Hinsichtlich der Verbreitung über Wurzeln stelle ich mir das aber schwierig vor. Es müsste etwas geben, dass genau so aussieht und keinen Ausbreitungsdran hat.

Hat denn jemand Tipps für Einateigerpflanzen, die super aussehen und leicht zu bändigen sind?


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Das heißt beim Blutweid2rich ebenso wie beim Schmetterlingsflieder gleich nach der Blüten abschneiden oder ist es dann schon zu spät?


So weit ich weiß, sollte man den Schmetterlingsflieder erst im Frühjahr schneiden sonst macht ihn der Frost kaput.
__ Blutweiderich, nur die Samenstände, der Rest wenn Eis auf dem Teich ist.
So sind meine Erfahrungen.
Einsteiger- Pflanzen gibt es nicht.
Es gibt nur Pflanzen die nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden sind, welche die ständig mekeln und welche die Wuchern.


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Moin Annett,
> 
> meine Gedanken dazu ändern sich gerade wieder drastisch (Verlegung Tiefwasserzone und Verbreiterung der bestehenden Pflanzterrassen, Unterbrechung der Pflanzterrassen, usw.) und gute Ideen kommen ja oft auch beim Machen. Ich müsste also erst mal umbauen, was allerdings schwierig ist, denn in dem weichen Lehm haben sich während des Dauerregens im Mai Bienen eine schöne Behausung gegraben. Die eigentlich sehr erwünschten Tierchen muss ich nun erst mal loswerden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Torben,

Sei bitte so gut und schreib an deine Skizze die Tiefe, die du für die einzelnen Zonen angedacht hast.
Viele der erwähnten Pflanzen werden zwar mit einer Tiefe von/bis angegeben, gedeihen aber nur bei einem großzügigen Nährstoffangebot in der maximalen Tiefe.
Gerade Froschlöffel und Pfeilkraut, aber auch das Hechtkraut und die Sumpfdotterblume benötigen ordentlich Nährstoffe zu Beginn. Vor allem, wenn sie mit (mehr) Wasser über den Wurzeln zurecht kommen sollen.
Die Pflanzterrassen kann man unterbrechen. Das unterbindet die Ausbreitung sicherlich für den Anfang ein wenig. Wenn man einen Teich aber wie ein Staudenbeet betrachtet, muss man mit mehr Arbeit rechnen, für den Fall, dass sich die Pflanzen wohl fühlen. Oftmals passt ihnen die von uns angedachte Stelle nicht so ganz und sie suchen sich einen besseren Standort. Über die Wurzeln oder Samen. Geht nicht bei allen, klar. Aber bei mir sind nur noch wenige Pflanzen (die, die nicht so gut im wandern sind,  wie __ Kalmus, Sumpfiris, Sumpfdotterblume, horstige __ Binsen, __ Mädesüß (wird bei fettem Substrat bis über 1m und blüht 1x im Jahr ohne Ausbreitungsdrang  ) an ihrem ursprünglichen Platz. __ Igelkolben wandert z.B.unglaublich gern, ist aber m.M.n. eine gute Anfängerpflanze.
Du solltest dich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass der Teich mit der Bepflanzung, wie du sie für den Start angedacht hast, länger als 1 Jahr dem Idealbild in deinem Kopf entsprechen wird.

Was mich noch näher interessieren würde, ist die Sache mit dem Steinhaufen als Rücklauf. Für den Fall, dass du auch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen planst, ist es ungünstig den Rücklauf so zu gestalten. Zum einen erwärmt sich das Wasser dadurch im Sommer sinnlos, im Herbst kühlt es schneller ab und zum anderen treibst du damit CO2 aus. Dazu gab es vor vielen Jahren auch einige Diskussionen hier im Forum.
Ich würde den Rücklauf entweder sehr unspektakulär machen oder einen sanften "Bachlauf" mit ein paar Staubecken anlegen. Der User Jochen hatte dazu vor Jahren eine schöne Doku angelegt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-wasserfalles.2504/
Soviel Gefälle muss man dafür nicht haben. Es reichen ja zwei Becken oder drei. Wichtig sind die Becken, damit die Pflanzen in den Becken nicht auf dem trockenen sitzen, sobald die Pumpe mal aus ist.


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Juni 2021)

Moin Annett,
vielen Dank für die Ausführlichen Infos.
Die Tiefen habe ich noch ergänzt (s.u.). Allerdings sieht doch jede Terrasse ungefähr wie Abbildung 2 aus. Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich Deine Zeichnung hier mal nutze. Mit Fotos mache ich sowas selbstverständlich nicht! Je nachdem, ob ich also die Pflanzen etwas weiter nach innen oder außen setze, habe ich doch die passende Tiefe?

Um das "An-die-richrige-Stelle-wandern" nicht zu sehr zu unterbinden, bin ich dann von der Unterbrechung der Terrassen wieder weg. Wie Du schreibst, scheint es ja auch nicht den Riesenerfolg zu bringen.

Zu den Pflanzen: Minze ersetze ich gegen __ Mädesüß.  Über jegliche Art von Kolben habe ich bisher gar nicht weiter nachgedacht, da es immer heißt "schwer zu bändigen". Die würde ich dann aber doch noch mal in meine Überlegungen aufnehmen. 

Zum Steinhaufen: Ich glaube wir haben hier "etwas" unterschiedliche Größenvorstellungen.  Mit dem Projekt von Jochen wäre das nicht mal annähernd vergleichbar. Es geht mir lediglich um eine kleine Anhäufung von 4-5 Steinen mit einer Höhe von maximal 50 cm über Teichrand. Staubecken würden daher auch entfallen. Einen Bachlauf habe ich aus Kosten- und Aufwandsgründen erst mal verworfen, obwohl sich die Integration des Steinwalls dafür geradezu anbieten würde (Höhe ca. 1,6m).
Ursache meiner Überlegung war die Frage nach dem Filterrücklauf bei Nutzung eines Druckfilters ohne Bachlauf. 2 Lösungen hatte ich im Kopf:
1. Rücklauf unter Wasser in eine kleinere Kiesschüttung, da Sand weggespült werden würde
Vorteil: nahezu unsichtbar
Nachteil: scheinbar setzten sich am Kies seeehr gerne Fadenalgen fest und lassen sie nie wieder los
2. KLEINER Steinhaufen, über den das Wasser zurück in den Teich plätschert
Vorteil: beruhigendes Plätschern, Wasserbewegung gegen Mückennachwuchs, Wasserbewegung=Sauerstoffgewinn ¿ (Ironie)
Nachteil: schnellere Erwärmung/Auskühlen (wobei das scheinbar Glaubenssache ist, die Meiningen zur Stärke des Effekts gehen weit auseinander), müsste auch in Kiesschüttung münden.
Welche weiteren Möglichkeiten gäbe es?

Unterwasserpflanzen sind meiner Meinung nach relativ unverzichtbar. Allerdings verwurzeln einige nicht am Grund, wo ohnehin kein Substrat liegt. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese Pflanzen nicht von der Pumpe angesaugt werden?


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wir versuchen einen naturnahen Gartenteich zu bauen, der viele Pflanzen und wenige, kleine Biotopfiache bekommt.



Du hattest im ersten Beitrag geschrieben, naturnah....
Nun ist die Frage, ist es ausdrücklich erwünscht, dass die Natur dort auch aus eigener Kraft Fuß fassen darf? In Form von Fröschen oder Molchen? Dann wären Unterwasserpflanzen sehr wichtig.  Zum einen bringen diese in der Vegetationszeit tatsächlich eher Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Zum anderen benötigen diese Tiere, vor allem die __ Molche weiche Pflanzenteile, in die sie ihre Eier ablegen können.
Lauchkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest (geht meist ein, da zu wenig Nährstoffe im Teich), __ Hornkraut. Außer dem Tannenwedel kann man die alle mit einem Schnipsgummi und Stein am Ende eines Bündels "pflanzen". Beim Tannenwedel wäre etwas Schlick, der sich zwangsläufig am Boden bildet, hilfreich damit er wächst.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/handling-im-am-teich-wie-macht-ihr-das.4576/page-2
5. Beitrag auf der Seite von karsten. So ähnlich, nur mit einem Stein und ohne Zewa, da genug Schlick im Teich, mache ich das bis heute.

So, muss erst mal im Impfzentrum auschecken jetzt.


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja, das darf und soll die Natur gerne! __ Frösche und __ Molche sind überaus erwünscht. Zwar haben wir hier äußerste Stadtrandlage, mit eher schon dörflichem Charakter mit Koppeln und Wäldern hinter den Häusern, aber es sind bis zu unserem Teich doch einige Hindernisse für die Tiere zu überwinden (Bahnschienen, Höhenunterschiede, Katzen). Daher bin ich nicht sicher, ob unser Teich überhaupt gefunden bzw. erreicht wird.

Bis der erste Schlick sich sammelt wird es wohl einige Tage dauern. 

Hältst Du die Steinhaufen-Rücklauf-Option für praktikabel?

Ach ja: Glückwunsch zur Impfung und schon mal gute Besserung.  Erste oder zweite?


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2021)

Danke. Zweite.  
Wird hoffentlich nicht so schlimm. Gipsfuß reicht mir eigentlich schon. 

Täusch dich mal nicht, von wo plötzlich Teichbewohner kommen.
Ich würde ja wenigstens das erste Jahr auf Fische verzichten und erst mal warten, dass sich alles stabilisiert. Wir haben uns gegen Fische und für __ Molche entschieden. In den ersten zwei Jahren hatten wir sogar Wechselkröten zur Eiablage im Teich. Eh ich damals rausgefunden hatte, wer nachts diese merkwürdigen Geräusche verursacht.  Im Dunklen mit Taschenlampe.

ICH würde den Auslauf nicht groß plätschern lassen. Oder es zumindest auf dem Schirm haben, wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen mickern.


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Juni 2021)

Da die Pflanzen erst einmal wachsen müssen und es sicherlich anfangs nicht sooooo viele Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt, sollen Fische ohnehin Anfang kommender Teichsaison rein. Bis dahin sollte auch reichlich Futter vorhanden sein. Für dieses Jahr wäre ich erst mal froh, wenn Folie, Substrat, Pflanzen und  Wasser endlich drin sind. 

Ja, sehr schön! Mit der Taschenlampe sehe ich mich auch schon auf der Lauer liegen. 

Der Umbau des Rücklaufs sollte relativ einfach sein. Wir haben auch schon gegrübelt, ob es so das Wahre ist, weil es ja wirklich immer plätschert. Abschalten führt ja gleich wieder zu anderen Sorgen. Daher werde ich das wohl mal testen, sofern nichts Gravierendes dagegen spricht.

Wie würdest Du den Rücklauf denn bauen?


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2021)

Hmmm. Naja, ich würde generell keinen Druckfilter nehmen, da zu klein, zu oft zu reinigen (wir haben gar keine Technik mehr) und bei einem normalen Filter  kann man das Wasser durch das Rohr einfach drucklos in den Teich zurück leiten. Nachteil: man muss ihn etwas aufwändiger verstecken.
Ich hatte bei unserem alten Teich den Biotec 18 in einer grün gestrichenen Kiste recht nahm am Teich platziert und dann das Rohr in der Flachwasserzone enden lassen. Mit Steinen, Sand und Pflanzen entstand dann vorübergehend ein minimalistischer Pflanzenfilter (hab ich mir so eingeredet). Auf jeden Fall war das ziemlich schnell so eingewachsen, dass ich zusehen musste, dass das Wasser im Teich blieb und nicht den kürzeren Weg über den Teichrand in den Garten nahm. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es davon noch irgendwo Fotos hier im Forum gibt. Es gab jedenfalls ständig was zu fummeln an den Steinen, Rohren, Pflanzen.

Hier mal noch der Link zu unserem zweiten Teichbau: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ines-naturnahen-teiches-mit-ufergraben.16929/
Da kommen auch noch einige gute Hinweise von geschätzten Usern, die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv im Forum sind.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2021)

Man merkt, unsere @Annett  hat jetzt ganz viel Langeweile mit ihrem Klumpfuß 
Besser dich schnell, die Pferde wollen wieder mit dir Gassi gehen.


----------



## Stone0815 (5. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Hier mal noch der Link zu unserem zweiten Teichbau: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ines-naturnahen-teiches-mit-ufergraben.16929/
> Da kommen auch noch einige gute Hinweise von geschätzten Usern, die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv im Forum sind.



Hi,
den Artikel habe ich mir mal angesehen. Es ist ja MEGA-spannend zu sehen, wie sich das so im Zeitraffer entwickelt. Sieht richtig gut aus....zumindest bis 2011. 

2 Fragen habe ich dazu aber schon wieder:

1. Ich möchte hier keine fremden Bilder verlinken, aber bei Deinem neuen Teich, Annett, habt Ihr zwischen den Terrassen sehr steile Stufen gegraben...sieht zumindest so aus auf dem Bild, auf dem Dein Mann(?) im leeren Teich sitzt. Später wurden diese Stufen scheinbar mit Substrat auf der Folie abgeflacht. Also sind Terrassenübergänge mit nur 30% Gefälle nicht unbedingt nötig? Das kostet halt echt Platz?! Ich habe irgendwie wieder einen Knoten in der Hirnwindung... 
Ganz konkret:
Ausheben: Stufen mit Wulst. Dazwischen Starkes Gefälle oder 30%?
Substrat: Wenn das Substrat auf den waagerechten Terrassen nicht gleichmäßig stark liegt, sondern am Anfang der Stufe stärker ist als am Ende der Stufe, habe ich damit doch mein später sichtbares Gefälle gebaut? Die ausgehoben Stufen sieht mal dann nicht mehr, so dass ein gleichmäßiges Gefälle entsteht?!? Wo ist mein Denkfehler??

2. Joghurt-__ Moos?? Was ist denn das für ein Geheimtipp??? 
Ich hatte mich gefragt, ob ich das Moos in die Ufermatten des Steilufers einsäen muss oder ob es von alleine dort wächst...oder ob ich nach neuesten Erkenntnissen mit einer Schale Magerjoghurt einen kleinen Waldspaziergang planen muss. 

Mit den Aushebearbeiten wäre ich gerne bald fertig um mich mal den spannenderen Themen zu widmen. Über sachdienliche Hinweiwe wäre ich daher überaus froh.


----------



## Stone0815 (5. Juni 2021)

Sorry, ich nehme alles zurück. Das Bild mit dem Herren im Teich ist von Ralf.


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2021)

Also wenn es mein Teich wäre,  würde ich wieder mit Stufen und steilen Übergängen bauen. Mit dem Subtrat kann man einiges ausgleichen. 

Und für die Ufermatte würde ich zum einen mal sehen, ob jemand mit einem eingewachsenen Teich etwas __ Moos spendet und auch auf die Saatmischungen von Naturagart zurück greifen. Die sind wirklich gut, wenn man die Matten die ersten Wochen vor Starkregen schützt.


----------



## Stone0815 (6. Juni 2021)

Sehr schön, so mache ich das mal. Danke! Bilder folgen nach dem Umbau meines Teichprofils.

__ Moos: Bin gespannt ob sich jemand aus dem kieler Umland findet. Örtliche Nähe ist sicherlich kein Nachteil...


----------



## Stone0815 (13. Juni 2021)

Guuuten Abend zusammen,

Nach einigen Tagen der Krankheit, sind die Bienen nun weg und das Teichprofil ist geändert (Pflanzterrassen ein wenig verbreitert, dafür an der Terrasse ein Steilufer)!  

Ich hoffe nur, dass meine zuvor bemessene Folie jetzt noch passt....anderenfalls muss ich ein irgendwie schummeln.   aber eigentlich sollte reichlich Folie da sein. Anbei sind ein paar neue Bilder zu finden. Über kompetente Hinweise bin ich wie immer froh. Allerdings kamen hier im Verlauf der bisherigen Unterhaltung ja bereits diverse gute Hinweise. Eventuell unterbreche ich die obere Pflanzterrasse noch in der hinteren linken Ecke (aus Terrassensicht), wo ich den Filterrücklauf bauen möchte, damit nicht mein kleiner Steinhaufen überwachen wird. Aber da bin ich noch unsicher.

Der weiterer Plan ist jetzt die Notausstiegsstufe noch zu erhöhen, die Spalten zwischen den Gehwegplatten mit Beton zu füllen und dann ginge es für mich auch schon an Vlies und Folie.


----------



## Stone0815 (16. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend,
hat eigentlich jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Krallmatten? Wir planen ja überall vor dem Steinwall Unkrautvlies, Kiesel und Büsche. Daher muss ich einen Übergang Kiesel-Sand am Teichrand schaffen. Nun kann ich ja sicherlich nicht einfach den Kies auf den Sand legen, da die Steinw im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich im Sand versinken. Also wäre ein kleines Stückchen Krallmatte eine mögliche Option. Dann würden die Steine liegen bleiben, wo sie sein sollen, oder?  Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten? Wie lang müsste sie in den Teich ragen? Nur soweit die Kiesel reichen oder muss ich den Übergang Kiesel-Sand auf der Matte haben?

Ich weiß, bis es soweit ist dauert es noch ein wenig, aber das beschäftigt mich zur Zeit. 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen...

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juni 2021)

N'Abend,
wegen der Krallmatte - schade, aber dann erkundige ich mich darüber mal im Handel.

Ansonsten waren wir heute fleißig. TOP-Idee bei der Hitze.  Vor dem heutigen Schritt hatte ich etwas Angst, weil gravierende Baufehler sich nun nicht mehr "mal eben" reparieren lassen. Ein paar Eckchen habe ich auch schon gefunden, wo die Terrassen etwas schmal geraten sind und daher mit etwas größeren Steinen ein bisschen kaschiert werden muss. Insgesamt bin ich aber ziemlich zufrieden.
 
Leider ist morgen Sonntag - die Läden haben also zu. Daher werde ich mal eine Umfrage machen, ob jemand im Raum Kiel froh wäre überschüssige Pflanzen los zu werden. Aber dafür öffne ich einen neuen Dialog, sonst findet das ja niemand. Realistisch betrachtet muss ich aber wohl am Montag einkaufen gehen.

Filter und Pumpe habe ich noch neben dem Teich stehen. Die Pumpe kommt bekanntlich an die tiefste Stelle. Was mache ich aber mit den Schläuchen? Am Liebsten würde ich sie in einer großen Falte verstecken. Aber ist das sinnvoll, wenn die Pumpe im Winter raus muss? Da wäre es doch einfacher die Schläuche nicht zu sehr zu verbauen, oder? 

Ach ja....und wie genau mache ich weiter? Sand-Lehmgemisch auffüllen, 9lfanzen rein umd dann mehr Wasser oder Sand und gleich schon mal mehr Wasser rein, obwohl Pflanzen erst am Montag kommen? Wann baue ich Pumpe und Filter an und wann schalte ich sie an? Die nächsten Tage ihnen, kann ja sicherlich nicht schaden...

Vorab wie immer, viiiieeelen Dank für brauchbare Ratschläge und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo Torben.

Mach doch mal ne Zeichnung, wie du das mit der Krallmatte meinst. Ich kann dir da leider nicht folgen.

Die Pumpe würde ich im Teich lassen, wenn sie tiefer als 50cm steht.
Jedoch kann es passieren, dass sie hin und wieder mal raus muss. Dann bleibt dir bei fest verlegtem Schlauch wohl nur ein Tauchgang.


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juni 2021)

Hi Annett,
das kann ich ja gerne mal versuchen genauer zu erklären.

Außerhalb des Teiches liegt Kies mit einer Körnung von ca. 32-56 mm. Im Teich liegt Sand-Lehm-Gemisch. Der Übergang zwischen den Materialien muss irgendwie gestaltet werden.

Der Teichrand ist immer einige cm höher, als der Wasserspiegel.  Zur Vermeidung von Kapillarwirkung muss der Kies leicht über den Rand in den Teich reichen, so dass der eigentliche Sand-Kies-Übergang nicht "auf dem Rand" ist, sondern einige cm im Teich. Da ich aber nicht unnötig viel Kies im Teich haben möchte, sondern viel lieber Sand-Lehm-Gemisch, habe ich mir gedacht ich fülle die obere Terrasse mit Sand auf und lege nur an den oberen Rand auf den Sand ein wenig Kies. Die Krallmatte soll dabei verhindern, dass die Kiesel im Laufe der Zeit im Sand versinken. In den Produktdetails steht immer, dass Krallmatten für Erosionsschutz an Böschungen dienlich sind. Bei Kies kann ich mir das auch gut vorstellen,  allerdings fehlt mir die Fantasie, dass eine Krallmatte auch bei Sand sinnvoll ist. Einfach ausgedrückt, fällt der Sand doch da durch?! Das wäre aber genau die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist die Krallmatte mit dem Kies enden zu lassen oder ob es nützlich ist sie in den Sand hinein reichen zu lassen.
Mit etwas Vorstellungskraft sähe es dann ungefähr so aus:
  

Spannend wäre auch, ob es bessere Möglichkeiten als eine Krallmatte für den Übergang gibt?

Konnte ich das irgendwie nachvollziehbar erklären?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Eine gute Lösung für ein Steilufer findest du beispielsweise hier bei naturagart: https://www.naturagart.de/Teiche-natu/Bau-des-Teichufers/Wandprofil/NaturaGart-Wandprofil.html
> So ist die Folie befestigt und gleichzeitig mit Ufermatte abgedeckt und damit vor der Sonne geschützt. Wenn du dort nur niedriges __ Moos wachsen lässt, hast du deine (fast) pflanzenfreie Fläche.



Die Variante finde ich weiterhin gut. Allerdings ist auch hier die Frage, wie weit die Ufermatte in den Teich hineingehen "muss" bzw.wie tief runterhängen, damit es nicht zu seltsam aussieht? Zur Zeit ist ja aller noch total Pflanzenleer, so daß man freie Sicht auf die Wand hat. Breite sich erste Pflanzen aus (Seerose, Unterwasserpflanzen), erledigt sich das schon mal zum Teil. Bis in welche Tiefe macht eine Ufermatte dann Sinn?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## DbSam (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo Torben,

ich weiß nicht was Du vorhast ...
Aber wenn Du umlaufend einen festen Rand gesetzt hast, dann würde ich die Folie(blau) einfach mit einer Aluschiene(grau) an diesem Rand festschrauben. (Die Schrauben sollten am besten über dem Wasserspiegel sitzen ...)
Folie oben abschneiden, fertig ...

Du hast dann einen definierten Abschluss.

 


VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juni 2021)

Hi Carsten,
danke für den Hinweis....einen umlaufenden, festen Rand habe ich. Die Variante mit der Schiene hatte ich bisher nur für das Steilufer im Kopf. Allerdings ist es natürlich eine Option das ringsum zu machen. In wiefern erleichtert mir das aber den Optik am Übergang Kies-Sand im Detail? Ich möchte ja am Ende weder den hässlichen Rand, noch die hässliche Folie sehen?


----------



## DbSam (19. Juni 2021)

Die Frage wäre eher: Warum der Kies?

Wenn es kein Teich mit Stein-/Kiesoptik werden soll, dann würde ich es eher so machen und den Kies weglassen:
 
Also einen PVC-Streifen an Deinen Rand schrauben und daran die Folie anschweißen oder ankleben.

Und keine Angst, wenn Du gute PVC-Folie nimmst - die zerfällt nicht sofort in der Sonne.
Sonst würde es auch keine Swimming Pools geben ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juni 2021)

Warum Kies: Na ja, ich bin zeitlich ziemlich eingespannt mit Beruf und Familie. Daher versuchen wir das Grundstück möglichst pflegeleicht und trotzdem ansehnlich zu halten und haben überlegt um den Teich herum quasi überall Kies zu haben. Daher umgibt bei uns keine Wiese den Teich (wie auf Deiner Zeichnung) sondern Kies und Büsche. Daher brauche ich einen Übergang von Kies zu Sand.
Der PVC-Rand wäre natürlich trotzdem eine Option. Allerdings habe ich gehofft man kann die Folie optisch komplett verstecken. Dabei käme mir die Kiesumgebung zu Gute. Denn wenn das Folienende auf dem unter dem Kies befindlichen Unkrausvlies endet, kann in meiner Vorstellung nichts einwachsen und man sieht die Folie unter dem Kies dennoch nicht irgendwo hochstehen.


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo Torben,

ok, Anliegen verstanden.
Habe auch mal nach oben gescrollt und mir Deine Baustellenbilder angesehen.

Hhhmmm, schwierig.
Alles.

Zuerst:
Kies im Teich läuft nach meiner Ansicht und Erfahrung nicht unter 'pflegeleicht'.
Er veralgt ziemlich schnell und es setzen sich in den Zwischeräumen die Schwebstoffe ab, welche sich nur sehr mühsam per Schlammsauger mit entsprechendem Vorsatz entfernen lassen.

Zum Problem:
Die erste Stufe ist aus meiner Sicht für eine geplante Kiesanschüttung viel zu hoch und zu schmal.
Selbst mit einer Krallmatte wirst Du keinen großen Erfolg haben, denn alle Steine - welche sich nicht mehr in der Matte verfangen können - gehorchen dann der normalen Schwerkraft.
Sämtliche Basteleien in dieser Richtung werden relativ unfruchtbar sein.

Die einzige Option wäre, wenn Du auf der mit Vlies überdeckten Folie eine steile Schräge aus Trasszement setzt und dort Deinen gewaschenen Kies eindrückst.
Aber ob das dann so richtig schön aussieht?

Ein weiteres Problem wirst Du mit der Kaschierung der 'eckigen Rundungen' bekommen, bedingt durch die sehr schmale erste Stufe.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich dort die Platten nochmal entfernen, mit der Flex in kleiner Stücke zerlegen und diese dann wieder mit einer gefälligen Rundung einsetzen.


Ansonsten würde ich eher bei meinem Vorschlag der letzten Skizze bleiben und dort die Wiese durch Kies ersetzen, wenn Du das so möchtest.
Der entstehende Rand ist sehr schmal, den wird man nicht großartig sehen können, bzw. gedanklich und optisch ausblenden.
Also sieht man den Kies und dann das Wasser. Auf der Folie wird sich in relativ ein kleiner grüner Algenflaum ansetzen und diese somit natürlich kaschieren.
Die erste Stufe ist dann für Anpflanzungen gerade noch breit genug.
Die eckigen Kurven würde ich aber dennoch durch gefällige Kurven ersetzen - so aufwändig es auch sein mag.


Den Gartenteil oberhalb des Teiches finde ich gelungen.
Kannst Du diese Gestaltungsart nicht bis in den Teich weiterführen?
Und vielleicht eher solchen groben "Kies" nutzen?:
 

Ebenso würde ich einen solch großen Stein, wie er oben am Hang vorkommt, dann auch im Teich platzieren.



VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juni 2021)

Moin Carsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Natürlich habe ich noch einige Fragen dazu. Vor allem ist "Alles schwierig" genau die Aussage, die ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gewünscht habe. 

Aus den von dir genannten Gründen wollte ich keinen Kies im Teich haben, sondern lediglich umgefähr von der Außenseite bis zur Wasseroberfläche einen Kies-Sand-Übergang gestalten.

Die erste Stufe wollte ich also nicht komplett mit Kies füllen, sondern mit Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und lediglich für den optischen Übergang ganz oben am Rand auf den Sand ein wenig Kies legen.
Die Steinkante ist zur Zeit relativ hoch, das stimmt und liegt an meinen handwerklichen Unzulänglichkeiten. Von der Kante müssen/können ggf. noch einige cm weggeflext werden, da der Rand nicht überall um.den Teich herum gleich hoch ist. Dann ändert sich das Höhe-Breite-Verhältnis noch ein wenig. Eventuell lohnt es sich aber auch die hintere Kante noch ein wenig Richtung Wall zu verschieben. Aber das wäre natürlich auch wieder ein größerer Aufwand. Von Zement innerhalb der Teichfolie würde ich gerne absehen.

Ich dachte eher, dass einige Ritzen zwischen den Gehwegplatten in den Kurven teilweise echt groß sind und wollte sie noch mit Beton verschlemmen. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich auch die "eckigen Rundungen" ebenfalls mit Beton weiter Abrunden ohne die fest eingebauten Platten ausgraben zu müssen. Welches Problem siehst Du denn genau mit den eckigen Rundungen? Bisher dachte ich daran liegt an der einen Seite Sand, an der anderen Seite Kies und damit sieht man davon nichts mehr?!

Zur Weiterführung des Steinwalls bis in den Teich: Ich habe gelesen, dass es zur Pflege ein großer Vorteil ist von allen Seiten an den Teich zu kommen. Daher habe ich zwischen Wall und Teich einen schmalen Weg gelassen. Der Übergang muss natürlich noch gestaltet werden. Steine wären da auch unsere erste Wahl.

Einen größeren Stein im Teich finde ich ebenfalls super. Allerdings ist bei uns halt alles Handarbeit. Daher sind unsere  Möglichkeiten etwas eingeschränkt.

VG
Torben


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo Torben,





Stone0815 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist "Alles schwierig" genau die Aussage, die ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gewünscht habe.
> Aus den von dir


Hihi, das dachte ich mir schon. 

Lass mich heute Abend ausführlich antworten, im Moment bin ich am werkeln.

Ansonsten sehe ich das so, dass Deine Baustelle noch in einem Stadium ist, in welchem Korrekturen noch machbar sind.
Alles je nachdem wie hoch Eure Ansprüche an das fertige Produkt "Teich" sind ...
Und handwerkliche Fähigkeiten sind genau dafür da, erweitert und verbessert zu werden. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juni 2021)

Na klar hat eine ausführliche Antwort bis heute Abend Zeit.

Ansprüche an den fertigen Teich?? Ich wäre wohl mit 1-2 Stufen unter perfekt einverstanden. Ein Dauerpflegefall sollte es aber natürlich nicht werden. 

Einige Bastelecken werde ich sicherlich noch finden. Nachdem sich nun alles ein wenig gesetzt hat, ist die Folie an einer Ecke zum Beispielt etwas sehr knapp. Da werde ich von der anderen Seite etwas abschneiden und ankleben müssen. Zum Glück geht es dabei nur um Bereiche außerhalb der Wasserflächen....trotzdem ärgert mich das. Gestern war mir das sin dem Maß gar nicht aufgefallen. 

Zum weiteren Ablauf: Ich würde jetzt erst mal  vollständig auf die Flachwasserterrasse Sand füllen und weiter Wasser einlassen. Dann bestünde im oberen Bereich weiterhin die Möglichkeit die Folie umzuschlagen und ggf.notwendige Veränderungen vorzunehmen. Spricht was dagegen? Das schlimmste fände ich nömlich alles aufgefüllt zu haben und dann wieder leeren zu müssen...


----------



## Marion412 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, das der Kies nicht liegen bleibt. Ich habe ja einen recht flachen Übergang von Kies zu Sandsubstrat und der Kies wandert trotzdem immer wieder tiefer und muss dann wieder zurückgelegt werden. 
Auf dem einen Foto nach Fertigstellung 
  
und jetziger Zustand


----------



## Stone0815 (21. Juni 2021)

Hi Marion,
danke für die optischen Eindrücken. Bei Dir ist das Gefälle tatsächlich sehr flach und doch passiert das. Hast Du unter dem Kies etwas liegen oder liegt er direkt auf dem Sand?


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2021)

Direkt Sand bzw. Folie


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

habe mich gerade etwas gewundert, wie alt mein letzter Beitrag schon ist.

Aktueller Stand: Teich geleert, Folie zurecht gerückt, Wasser in die Teifwasserzone und Sand in die Flachwasserzone wieder eingefüllt. Nun sitzt alles super und zwar ganz ohne Flickerei! 

Die spannende Frage nach der richtigen Höhe der Umrandung beschäftigt mich nun noch und das Thema zieht sich leider deutlich länger, als gegedacht. Der hintere Rand ist schon tiefer gesetzt und der vordere Rand ist ebenfalls soweit gekürzt, dass die Terrasse genau über der Umrandung endet. Die beiden Seiten fehlen noch. Den hinteren Rand habe ich dabei gleich ein wenig versetzt, rechts geschieht das ebenso, damit die Supfzone mehr Fläche und damit ein geringeres Gefälle erhält. Also...alles auf dem Weg! ...der nur leider deutlich länger ist, als gedacht...
 

Aufgrund des "Treibguts" würde ich tippen, dass __ Enten da waren...
Ansonsten tummelt sich aber auch einiges im Wasser. __ Wasserläufer waren schon da, __ Rückenschwimmer sind es noch immer...und natürlich reichlich Mückenlarven, die ich nun erst mal abgefischt habe. 

Um mir das Leben diesbezüglich leichter zu machen habe ich überlegt, schon mal Filter, erste Pflanzen (Unterwasser, Seerose) zum Anlocken der Mückenfressfeinde und vielleicht schon mal ein paar __ Moderlieschen zu besorgen. Der schöne Nebeneffekt wäre, dass die Algen ein wenig Konkurrenz bekämen. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung hier mal wieder etwas voreilig zu sein. Daher wäre ich - wie so oft - über ein paar Meinungen froh. Den restlichen Rand anzupassen wird wohl noch MINDESTENS bis nächstes WE dauern - sofern ich mich keiner anderen Baustelle widme. 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo. 

Mit Pflanzen kannst du nicht viel verkehrt machen. Zur Not setzt du sie einfach noch mal um. 
Fische würde ich erst einsetzen, wenn er Teich fertig und einige Wochen alt ist. 
Das mit den Mücken übernehmen bald die Libellenlarven. Hab Geduld!


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Juli 2021)

Wegen der Mücken habe ich etwas Druck, da sie seit dem ersten Spatenstich die größte Sorge meiner Frau sind.  Sie hat mit vielem Geduld, DA aber nicht... 
Aber gut, dann also mit den ersten Pflanzen schon mal beginnen. 
Vielen Dank...


----------



## Stone0815 (10. Juli 2021)

N'Abend,

der Rand ist jetzt rundum gekürzt. Cleverer Weise habe ich erst alle Platten auf die Tiefe vor der Terrasse gekürzt (dort sollen die Terrassenplatten hinter der ACO-Rinne bis zum Teich reichen) um dann festzustellen, dass diese Höhe an den meisten Stellen ZU tief ist. 
Also habe ich an den abgesäbelten Platten wieder etwas angebaut. Nun hat der Teich aber überall die Höhe, wie ich sie mir vorstelle! 
 

Zudem ist der Teich insgesamt noch mal ein wenig gewachsen. Nachdem sich die letzten Schritte sehr lange gezogen hat, könnte es jetzt relativ flott voran gehen.

Zwischenzeitlich ist die erste Seerose eingezogen
 

Und bei der __ Wasserpest konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen, auch wenn sie mangels Nährstoffen sicherlich ein kurzes Vergnügen werden.
 

Neben dem Problem morgen wieder keinen Krach machen zu dürfen, plagen mich derzeit 2 Fragen:
1. Das Wasser ist wahnsinnig trübe. Natürlich müssen sich die Schwebstoffe erst absetzen, aber von Tag zu Tag ist keine Besserung zu sehen. Was mache ich falsch? Wird es schnell besser, wenn Pumpe+Filter laufen?

2. Welche Vorkehrungen müssen beim Bau des Steinhäufchens beachtet werden? Reicht ein dickes Vlies, darauf eine gehwegplatte und darauf die Steine? Reicht da eine Gehwegplatte oder müssen es für rund 5 Steine eher mehr sein? Oder ist es cleverer oder sogar notwendig im Unterbau, also unter Vlies und Folie, eine Betonschicht zu bauen? Wenn Beton unten drunter, kann ich dann auf bauliche Maßnahmen auf der Folie verzichten?
 

Vorab bereits vielen Dank für jeden hilfreichen Tipp.

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,
Die __ Wasserpest ist schon mal gut gegen die Trübung.
Wenn wirklich __ Enten da waren sind auch schon "Nährstoffe" drin.
Am Anfang gibt es eh immer eine Algenblühte.

Das wird schön werden, viel Spass weiter

Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (10. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wird es schnell besser, wenn Pumpe+Filter laufen?


Mit der richtigen Pumpe und Filter schon. Mit den falschen nicht.


----------



## Stone0815 (10. Juli 2021)

Für mich als blutigen Anfänger fällt die Unterscheigung "Schwebstoffe vom Sand-Lehm-Gemisch" oder "Algenblüte" total schwer. Gibt es da eindeutige Unterscheidungsmerkmale?

Für Algen würde neben dem vermeintlichen Entenbesuch  auch sprechen, dass wegen der langen Bauphase die Beschattung durch Pflanzen noch deutlich zu kurz kommt.

Alllso...nächster Schritt Pumpe+Filter anschließen.
@Turbo: Richtige Pumpe?!? Habe sie noch mal kräftig downgegraded (2.500 L/Std). Hauptsächlich wollte ich auf Pflanzen und kleine Fische setzen, die ja aber noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen. Voll ist der Teich ja aber auch längst noch nicht, daher mal sehen, was es hilft.

Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand mit einem Bautipp findet, wäre mein Abend perfekt.


----------



## Stone0815 (10. Juli 2021)

Habe gerade den "Grundkurs Algenkenntnisse" angeschaut und bin darauf gestoßen, dass die gut gedüngte Anzuchterde von neuen Pflanzen entfernt werden muss. Das habe ich bei der Rose narürlich nicht gemacht. "Gut gedüngt" war mir nicht bewusst. Die werde ich dann wohl mal schleunigst entfernen...oder ist das bei Seerosen wieder anders?


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,

Wie sieht den dein Boden unter der Folie aus?
Ich habe sehr festen Lehm. Darüber Fliess, Folie, Flies, Verbundmatte mit Beton und dann grosse Trittsteine. Die Verbundmatte habe ich überall wegen Hundekrallen, brauchst du eher nicht.
    
Was ich sagen will, wenn du meinst, dein Boden hält die Steine, dann reichen dickes Flies oben und unterhalb der Folie, um die Folie zu schützen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,

Ich würde die Erde drin lassen, ein paar Nährstoffe braucht der Teich. Anders sieht das aus, wenn du 100 Pflanzen bestellst, oder "Teicherde" verwendest.
Mit jeder Pflanze wirst du ein bisschen aufwirbeln. Die __ Wasserpest ist eigentlich grad für den Start sehr gut.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (10. Juli 2021)

Hi Rüdiger,

festen Lehm hatte ich auch mal als Teichuntergrund. Der sintflutartige Regen die letzten Tage und mein unfertige Teichzustand haben dafür gesorgt, dass alles schön weich geworden ist.  

Nach Deinen Ausführungen neige ich dann doch höher zu einer schönen Betonschicht...

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Turbo (10. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Richtige Pumpe?!?


Pumpe und Filter müssen harmonieren.
Ein Filter kann nicht zu gross sein. Nur zu klein.
Je grösser, desto weniger Unterhaltsarbeiten und Probleme.
LG Patrik


----------



## Stone0815 (10. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Erde drin lassen, ein paar Nährstoffe braucht der Teich. Anders sieht das aus, wenn du 100 Pflanzen bestellst, oder "Teicherde" verwendest.


Sehr gut, dann warte ich noch ab und hoffe es reguliert sich. Wenn es in hoffentlich absehbarer Zeit weitere Einzüge gibt.



Turbo schrieb:


> Pumpe und Filter müssen harmonieren.
> Ein Filter kann nicht zu gross sein. Nur zu klein.


Interessant, denn zur Frage nach grundsätzlicher Filternotwendigkeit umd Größe finder man alles und nix. Zwischenzeitlich wollte ich ganz darauf verzichten, hatte dann aber bedenken sie später noch einbauen zu müssen. Daher erst mal die kleine Variante. An den Filter kann ich notfalls aber auch eine deutlich größere Pzmpe anschließen.

Danke Ihr Beiden...


----------



## Turbo (10. Juli 2021)

Da etwas zum Filter Dschungel.
https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_CH/wasser-garten/service/aktuelles/themen/teichfilter.html


----------



## koichteich (11. Juli 2021)

Naja Turbo, ein Druckfilter für 30cm3 ist schon lustig aber dennoch falsch. Nix Biologie.
Also kann man der Oase Werbe Offensive nur bedingt zustimmen.
Wie immer ist jeder Teich anders und braucht einen für Ihn speziell passenden Filter. Das geht nur mit probieren, Pumpenleistung usw,
VG, Andreas


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen. 

Um abfangs die Schwebstoffe, egal ob Algen oder feinste Partikel vom Substrat, gezielt aus dem Wasser zu holen, eignet sich ein VLCVF (very low cost vlies filter) vermutlich ganz gut. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...hes-mit-lh-für-2015.43277/page-20#post-608974


----------



## Turbo (11. Juli 2021)

koichteich schrieb:


> Wie immer ist jeder Teich anders und braucht einen für Ihn speziell passenden Filter.


Da hast du sowas von recht Andreas.
Ist als grobe Übersicht gedacht, was an Filtern auf dem Markt ist.

Für meinen naturnahen Teich, mit aktivem Kies Bodengrund, keine Fische, nur selbsteingewandertes, ist mein überdimensionierter Druckfilter perfekt.
Den Filter einmal pro Jahr bei der Demontage im Spätherbst reinigen.
Bin mittlerweile sogar soweit gegangen, den Schmoder aufzuwirbeln, das dieser über den  Filter abgeführt wird.
Den Filter ab und zu mit Teichwasser rückspülen. Unterhaltsaufwand minim.
Hatte den Teichsauger dieses Jahr noch nie im Einsatz.
Es hat nicht jeder ein betoniertes Koibecken, in dem jede Bioaktivität wegen Krankheitskeimen unerwünscht ist und alles vollgeschissen wird. 
(Gehe jetzt besser in Deckung, duck und weg..  )
Da muss der Teich schon anders aufgebaut werden, damit es funktioniert.
Mein nächster Teich hat auch einen Bodenablauf.  Habe den beim Bau verworfen.
Das war ein Fehler.
Was für mich an Filter passt, ist anderorts das falsche.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Stone0815 (11. Juli 2021)

@Patrick+Andreas: Genau das ist mein Problem. Als Leihe liest sich das wie 2 erfahrene Teichbesitzer, 2 ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen. Auch wenn ihr Euch dann doch wieder einig seid, dass jeder Teich anders ist und man sich herantasten muss. Genau so werde ich es wohl auch machen (müssen).

@Annett: Einen Vliessack an den Filterausgang anzuschließen klingt erst mal einfach. Zudem scheint es recht effektiv zu sein. Ich benötige morgen eh noch ein Stück Schlauch und kann die Säcke dann gleich mitbringen. 

Wieder mal danke für die neuen Erkenntnisse!

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (16. Juli 2021)

Guten  Abend,

Hier mal ein kleines Update:
Die Steinhaufenunterkonstruktion ist betoniert, Vliesauflage für den Steinhaufen besorgt, Lehm-Sand-Gemisch angesetzt und zum Teil auch auf der oberen Stufe verteilt.
Pflanzen sind bestellt - nicht ganz wie vorgestellt, aber nachdem im Teichladen meines Vertrauens mehrfach betont wurde "die Teichsaison ist ja fast schon um", hatte ich etwas Stress! 

Nun wären noch einige Tipps super, ob Pflanzkörbe ratsam sind oder eher nicht. Mir ist klar, dass ohne Körbe die Wurzeln das Substrat besser festigen. Allerdings steht diesem positiven Aspekt immer die wilde Ausbreitung entgegen. So oder so muss ich die beim Kauf enthaltene Pflanzerde entfernen, richtig?
Bestellt sind folgende Pflanzen:
Sumpfsimse: Da heißt es Teppich bildend, was für einen großen Korb spräche
Weißgestreifter __ Kalmus Variegatus
Sumpf-__ Mädesüß
Heimische Sumpfschwertlilie
Sumpf Vergissmeinnicht
Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut

Zudem sind für dieses WE ein paar wenige __ Moderlieschen und/oder Elritzen geplant, da ich spätestens beim Einsetzen der Pflanzen keine Chance mehr habe die Mückenlarven wegzukeschern und die Lebellen sind noch sehr zurückhaltend.

Vorab mal wieder vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben. 

Bitte miss unbedingt die Wasserwerte bevor du die Fische einsetzt. Vor allem Nitrit! 
Sonst sind die ganz schnell tot.... 

Körbe würde ich nur für die Simse und __ Schwertlilien nehmen. Wenn du ein wenig der Teicherde dran lässt, wird nicht gleich was passieren. Wichtig ist, dass die Teicherde keine organischen Bestandteile enthält, da diese gern unter Wasser verfaulen. 

Das __ Hechtkraut braucht viele Nährstoffe. Da würde ich versuchen den Korb so dicht wie möglich zu machen und es tatsächlich in Mutterboden oder extra viel Lehm in der Mischung zu setzen.


----------



## Stone0815 (16. Juli 2021)

Hi Annett,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Wasserwerte Messe ich vorher auf jeden Fall. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Macht es Sinn die Simse in einen recht großen, flachen Korb zu setzen, damit sie sich auf etwas Fläche ausbreiten kann?
Lilie -》 läuft
__ Hechtkraut: Extralehm ist gar kein Problem, davon haben wir reichlich. Das ginge im Vergleich zum Mutterboden doch auch ohne Korb, oder? Habe mal gelesen dass Hornspäne als Langzeitdünger für Teichpflanzen gut wären. Ist da was dran? Dann könnte ich zusätzlich zum Lehm ein wenig einarbeiten.

VG
Torben


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,

Hornspäne sind fast reiner Stickstoffdünger, ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass das eher gut ist. Wundsrt mich fast, dass ich da nicht alleine bin.
Vor Düngen aber erst die Wasserwerte messen. Weisst du, wieviel Nitrat du im Wasser hast? Wenn der hoch ist sind Hornspähne Algenfutter.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (16. Juli 2021)

Hi Rüdiger,

Was mache ich denn, wenn Nitrit zu hoch ist? Dann muss ich erst mal die Pflanzen ihr Werk tun lassen? Oder gibt es noch andere Tricks?


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juli 2021)

Nicht nitrit und Nitrat verwechseln, gibt es einen Fachbeitrag dazu,
Nitrit ist ein starkes Gift für Fische und andrere Wasserorganismen. Es entwickeln sich in etwa 2 Wochen Bakterien, die das in Nitrat umwandeln.
Nitrat ist ein sogenannter Makrodünger für Pflanzen. Die anderen Makrodünger sind Kalium und Phosphat. Für Algen besonders förderlich ist Phosphat, das wird von Pflanzen abgebaut, wenn Stickstoff (Nitrat) da ist. Hornspähne setzten langsam Nitrat frei und helfen bei phosphathaltigem Füllwasser. Wenn aber kein Phosphat, dafür 50 mg/L Nitrat drin ist, bekommst du auch eine super Algenblüte und die Hornspähne sorgen dafür, dass die lange dauert.
Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht zu konfus, lieber morgen mehr. 

Kurz wäre lass es lieber

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (17. Juli 2021)

So wie ich es verstehe suche ich nach Phosphat. Werde ich fündig spricht nix gegen Hornspäne. Ansonsten lasse ich es.

Und Wasser habe ich ja schon länger als 2 Wochen drin. Bakterien sollten daher vorhanden sein und Nitrit demnach nicht mehr. Werde das aber selbstverständlich prüfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,
Ich glaub, du hast mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt, hast du dir mal die Trinkwasserwerte besorgt. Findet man meist im Internet, notfalls anrufen. Vielleicht hast du sogar einen Phosphat Wert.

Nitrit geht auch noch mal hoch, wenn du Fische oder Hornspäne reinmachst.

Meinem Teich hätten die Hornspäne im Substrat gut getan. Wenn du viel Lehm drin hast, kann das bei dir auch sein. Bei mir ist immer noch zu viel Kalium drin.

Ich schlage dann aber vor erst Hornspäne, dann Nitrit über ein paar Tage messen. Wenn der Nitritpeak durch ist, die Fische einsetzen.

Die Bakterien müssen sich an die neuen Mengen anpassen.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Whyatt (17. Juli 2021)

... oder dem Teich einfach länger als 2 Wochen Zeit geben sich einzufahren...


----------



## Stone0815 (17. Juli 2021)

@Rüdiger: Ich teste einfach das Wasser, dann habe ich ja eine ziemlich genaue Angabe.  Die Wasserwerte sprechen von Orthophosphat (P4)....was sagt mir das nun wieder?

@Whyatt: Was heißt den eingefahren? Lehm-Sand und Wasser rein und Bakterien entwickeln lassen? Oder gehören Pflanzen auch dazu? Wasser und Sand sind ja schon DEUTLICH über 2 Wochen drin. Die ersten Pflanzen, wenn man von Algen mal absieht, noch nicht ganz so lange...


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,
Phosphat kann versteckt sein. Gut Nachweisbar ist das Orthophosphat PO4. Das ist auch das wichtigste für Algen. Im Trinkwasser sollte auch kein anderes drin sein.
Früher hat man zB. Poylyphosphate zum enthärten eingesetzt. In Pflanzen hängt es an organischen Resten und ist dann nicht mehr als Othophosphat nachweisbar.
Ich habe in meinem Teich noch nie wirklich Phosphat nachweisen können. Ich nutze einen Tröpfchentest bis 0.02 mg/L. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (17. Juli 2021)

Klingt, als müsste man da etwas Zeit in ein mehrjähriges Studium investieren...  ...dabei wollte ich doch nur einen kleinen Teich?!?  Dennoch vielen Dank für die Erläuterung.

Zudem bin ich froh, dass etwas Erde an den Pflanzen bleiben darf...Stichwort ein paar Nährstoffe braucht der Teich! Die kleinen Töpfe waren so dermaßen verwurzelt, dass ein Entfernen der Erde zwangsläufig zur drastischen Wurzelreduzierung geführt hätte...habe ja aber auch erst mal nur 6 Stück besorgt. Wird also schon gehen.


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Klingt, als müsste man da etwas Zeit in ein mehrjähriges Studium investieren...  ...dabei wollte ich doch nur einen kleinen Teich?!?



Absolut richtig, ein mehrjähriges Studium DEINES TEICHES kommt jetzt auf dich zu.
Viel Spass dabei

Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (17. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Klingt, als müsste man da etwas Zeit in ein mehrjähriges Studium investieren.


Ist so..  mindestens...
Aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.
Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kali das sind die drei Bestandteile die alle Pflanzen benötigen. Alles andere musst du nicht wissen. 
Da eine kurze Aufstellung für was jedes davon ist. 
https://www.duenger-und-erde.de/hintergrundwissen/pflanzen-naehrstoffe.html

Zu viel oder zuwenig davon und es kann Probleme mit Algen oder Mangelerscheinungen geben.
Das wichtigste beim Teich ist Zeit.  
Gib ihm und dir viel Zeit. 
Lg Patrik


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich froh, dass etwas Erde an den Pflanzen bleiben darf...Stichwort ein paar Nährstoffe braucht der Teich! Die kleinen Töpfe waren so dermaßen verwurzelt, dass ein Entfernen der Erde zwangsläufig zur drastischen Wurzelreduzierung geführt hätte...habe ja aber auch erst mal nur 6 Stück besorgt. Wird also schon gehen.


Ich wasche die Erde in einem Eimer Teichwasser ab, ist am schonendsten für die Wurzeln .


----------



## Whyatt (18. Juli 2021)

Ja beim einfahren spricht man meistens vom Bilden der Bakterien, die für den Abbau von Ammonium und Nitrit sorgen. Also in dem Sinne ist es vielleicht passender von einem Gleichgewicht zu reden. Mit der notwendigen Zeit regelt sich vieles am Teich von alleine.
2 Wochen ist nichts, weder für Pflanzen, Tiere, noch Bakterien.
Der Optimalfall wäre in meiner Welt:
Bis zum nächsten Frühjahr einfach nichts machen. Weder Dünger noch Fische einsetzen. 
Zumindest bis September würde ich warten mit den Fischen. Aber auch nicht später, damit die sich gut auf den Winter vorbereiten können.
Auch deine Mückenlarven werden in Kürze von alleine verschwinden und nicht wiederkommen. Dein Teich wird grün werden und wieder von alleine klar. Alles normale Vorgänge die Zeit brauchen.
Ich dünge meine Seerosen mit Langzeitdünger... alles andere überlasse ich dem Teich und Wasserwechseln.


----------



## Stone0815 (18. Juli 2021)

Moin zusammen,


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, ein mehrjähriges Studium DEINES TEICHES kommt jetzt auf dich zu.
> Viel Spass dabei


=> Das macht sicherlich Spaß und ist auch vollkommen i.O., am Anfang klingt das nur alles 


Turbo schrieb:


> Da eine kurze Aufstellung für was jedes davon ist.
> https://www.duenger-und-erde.de/hintergrundwissen/pflanzen-naehrstoffe.html
> ...
> Gib ihm und dir viel Zeit.


=> Das klingt erst mal nicht so schwierig. In einer ruhigen Minute schaue ich da mal rein - vielen Dank!
=> Eigentluch bin ich relativ geduldig....hier kann es mit aber alles nicht schnell genug gehen. 



Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich wasche die Erde in einem Eimer Teichwasser ab, ist am schonendsten für die Wurzeln .


=> Bei den Pflanzen aus dem Laden für Tierbedarf ging das auch sehr gut. Bei den Pflanzen aus der Gärtnerei allerdings gar nicht. 


Whyatt schrieb:


> Mit der notwendigen Zeit regelt sich vieles am Teich von alleine.
> 2 Wochen ist nichts, weder für Pflanzen, Tiere, noch Bakterien.
> Der Optimalfall wäre in meiner Welt:
> Bis zum nächsten Frühjahr einfach nichts machen. Weder Dünger noch Fische einsetzen.
> ...


=> Weise Worte, die sogar für mich überaus logisch klingen....aber wie oben schon erwähnt, habe ich leider eine Sache nicht....Zeit! 

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. Nach einem arbeitsreichen Tag habe ich aufgrund meines gefühlteb Zeitmangels und der noch 1000fach größeren Ungeduld unserer kleinen Tochter einen Wassertest gemacht, Werte alle super, die beschafften Pflanzen eingesetzt und entgegen all Eurer Ratschläge 7 kleine Regenbogenelritzen eingesetzt. Die Anzahl ist natürlich für die Teichgröße minimal und durch den derzeitigen Algenbestand haben wir bisher noch nicht eine davon wiedergesehen. Aber da diese Schritte soweit erledigt sind, kann ich mich jetzt erst mal dem "Teichumland" widmen.

Vermutlich ist es vollkommen normal, aber das Grün ist noch sehr spärlich - abgesehen von den Schwebalgen.Natürlich habt Ihr Recht, die Zeit tut ihr Übriges und die meisten Pflanzen sollen schon nächstes Jahr recht groß werden. Aber auch das dauert mir noch viel zu lange...

Den Teichrand hatte ich ja bereits herabgesetzt. Aufgrund der Steigung zur Garage hin ging allerdings nicht noch mehr. Die Frage "Wie verstecke ich den Rand am Besten?" wird daher später noch mal spannend. Rund 5 cm kann der Wasserstand noch steigen, dann ist die Obergrwnze erreicht. Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild:
 

VG
Torben


----------



## Turbo (18. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber mit absolut 0,0 Erfahrung in dem Bereich ist das schwer vorstellbar für mich.


Locker nehmen. Geht mir nach zehn Jahren Teich immer noch so. 
Habe meine Seerosen in kleinen Bubi Körben. Jährlich wird alles was an Wurzeln rauswächst abgeschnitten. 
Ab und zu gibt es einige Seerosen Blüten. Aber nie solch üppige Seerosen Versammlungen wie sie andere hier einstellen.  "Neidig guck.. "
Dafür sind meine pflegeleicht und in ein-zwei Stunden ist die Jahreswartung gemacht. 
Musst vielleicht mal in dich gehen, was du möchtest und wie viel Zeit du investieren willst. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Turbo (18. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wie verstecke ich den Rand am Besten?"


Mit einem Ufergraben. Aber solch einen 90Grad Teichrand kannst du kaum kaschieren. Da müsstest den Rand ändern.


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo  Torben,

Du schreibst:


Stone0815 schrieb:


> Rund 5 cm kann der Wasserstand noch steigen, dann ist die Obergrenze erreicht.


Rein optisch ist da aber noch viel mehr Platz nach oben ...


Was, oder wo ist das begrenzende Element?
Und warum kannst Du  kein Uferband setzen?


VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2021)

N'Abend,

@Turbo: Rand veränder...OK, nur wie, damit es nicht so viel Platz nimmt und kostengünstig bleibt?

@Carsten: Das begrenzende Element ist die Terrassenseite. Habe die Umrandung soweit gekürzt, dass hinter der ACO-Rinne noch schmale Terrassenplatten hinpassen.
 

Der untere kleine Absatz knapp über Wasser wird die Auflage für die Platten, damit sie mit der Terrasse eine Fläche ergeben.
Ein Uferband hilft mir an der Seite daher nicht weiter.

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2021)

Bisher gingen meine Gedanken für die Randgestaltung ja in Richtung Krallmatte und Kieselsteine. Zurecht kann da der Hinweis, dass die nur kurze Zeit liegen bleiben werden. Die neueste Idee ist daher größere Steine an den Rand zu legen, die nur knapp über den Rand hinausgehen. Über die Steine oder besser drum herum schlage ich ein kleines Stk Ufermatte, die dann im Sand-Lehm-Gemisch endet. Dann könnte ich auf der Außenseite die Kiesel des Umlands gegenlegen und die Ufermatten wachsen im Laufe der Zeit zu. Bildlich sähe das dann ungefähr so aus:
 
Unterschiedliche Farben wären hilfreich gewesen...   Könnt Ihr erkennen, wie ich es meine?
Vorteile: Die Ufermatte wäre dauernass wegen des Kapillareffekts, das Wasser bleibt aber innerhalb der Folie (kein Platzverlust für Ufergraben) und würde mit der Zeit bewachsen. Wachsen im nächsten Jahr die Pflanzen kräftig und es ist insgesamt mehr "grün" vorhanden, ist der Rand mit der bewachsenen Ufermatte nur noch an wenigen Stellen zu sehen. Folie hingegen sieht man gar nicht mehr....oder stelle ich mir das (wieder) zu einfach vor??


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2021)

.....extrem lecker scheint das Wasser schon jetzt zu sein. Noch nie habe ich unsere Katzen so oft trinken sehen. Ob das an der Fischeinlage liegt??


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2021)

@Annett: Du warst doch noch an meiner Steinhaufen-Idee interessiert. Hier habe ich mal eine kleine Aufschichtung vorgenommen. Den obersten Stein mit der ebenen Bruchfläche möchte ich noch anbohren, um ihn als Quellatein zu nutzen umd dann kann das Wasser da ein wenig plätschern...
  

Steine drohen zu verhalten....OK...aber zumindest liegen sie relativ fest umd im Wasser ergeben sich kleine Höhlen und Versteckmöglichkeiten für "Nachwuchs".

Bin nur gespannt ob das mit dem Anbohren klappt oder ob ich das doch machen lassen muss. Der Stein ist aber nicht allzu dick.

Mal sehen, wie gut sich später der Schlauch verstecken lässt...


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2021)

Was bedeutet "Steine drohen zu verhalten"?
Ich denke, da wo auf den Steinen dauerhaft drüber läuft, werden diese veralgen. Das ist an sich nicht schlimm, aber man sollte es wissen.

Wenn ich deine Zeichnung zum Uferrand richtig interpretiere, dann bleibt die Folie so liegen wie aktuell?
Mit den Kieselsteinen baust du dir langfristig einen Docht ins Umland. Die ersten Jahre wird das noch ganz gut klappen. Aber durch Staub, Pollen, Samen und Blätter wird der Kies verdrecken. Außerdem werden die Wurzeln möglicher Pflanzen auf der Ufermatte ebenfalls ihre Wurzeln in alle Richtungen schicken und damit die nicht wirklich vorhandene Kapillarsperre überwinden. 
Die Folie sollte am Ende, wo sie Teich und Umgebung trennen soll, senkrecht aufgerichtet werden. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es weiter vorn schon mal verlinkt hatte. 


			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/skizzen.5/
		

Da findest du einige Möglichkeiten, wie der Rand aussehen kann. 
Wie viel Folie ist denn noch hinter der Kante vorhanden? Reicht diese, um sie mit Kiesauflage zum Garten hin senkrecht zu stellen?


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2021)

Hi Annett,

die Autokorrektur hat mich ausgetrickst! "Steine drohen zu veralgen" hatte ich versucht zu schreiben und komme daher zur gleichen Erkenntnis wie Du.

Den sich anhäufenden Flugsand, Blätter, Pollen, Samen am Übergang Ufermatte Kieselsteine würde ich jährlich oder alle 2 Jahre entfernen.

Meine Kappillarsperre läge etst hinter der aktuell sichtbaren Kante. Da ist noch ausreichend Folie übrig um damit regenrinnenartig eine Mulde zu legen und das Ende senkrecht hochstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Dierbecher (20. Juli 2021)

Hi, ich wollte nur mal schreiben dass ich mich mit all deinen Fragen und Zweifeln komplett identifizieren kann. Bin in der Bauphase ja ein Paar Wochen hinter dir.
Ich komme wegen dem Timing allerdings kaum noch zum Pflanzen.
Danke an Annett für die verschiedenen Links. Einige kannte ich noch nicht und sind sehr informativ.
Stone, weiter so mit dem Bau und mit den Fragen  , auch mir helfen sie sehr weiter.

 Claude


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2021)

Hi Claude,
vielen Dank! Mir wird oftmals vorgeworfen ich denke zu kompliziert und brauche viel zu viele Details, aber wenn man erst mal am Bauen ist, kommt eben immer Eines zum Anderen. Es gibt halt soooo viele Möglichkeiten die falsche Abzweigung zu nehmen.  ...dabei soll das doch Spaß bringen und keine Bauruine werden...mein Alptraum wäre die Erkenntnis:"Nee...das muss alles neu!"

Was heißt denn ein paar Wochen hinterher? Wie ist denn Dein aktueller Stand?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Dierbecher (20. Juli 2021)

Aktueller Stand ist Graben
Vorgestern Muskelzerrung in Brust zugezogen, d.h. Rückstand wird sich wohl vergrössern. 
Ich habe verschiedene Bauprojete hinter mich gebracht in den letzten Jahren und dabei gelernt dass Vorbereitung sehr wichtig ist, aber irgendwann muss man einfach anfangen. Während des Arbeiten erhellen sich dann oftmals Sachen die vorher noch Fragen aufwarfen. Das galt aber jetzt nicht für dich sondern ganz allgemein.

Learning by doing, wenigsten das Meiste


----------



## Turbo (20. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> @Turbo: Rand veränder...OK, nur wie, damit es nicht so viel Platz nimmt und kostengünstig bleibt?



Salü
Suche mal nach Ufergraben. 
Den kannst mit deiner vorhanden Folie realisiern. Fast ohne Kosten. 
LG
Patrik


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> Suche mal nach Ufergraben.
> Den kannst mit deiner vorhanden Folie realisiern. Fast ohne Kosten.
> LG
> Patrik


Hi Patrik,
mir ist nicht ganz klar, worauf Du hinaus willst. Die jetzige Kante wäre mein Uferwall und wird mit einer Ufermatte bedeckt. Dahinter würde dann ein kleiner Ufergraben folgen, der reichlich bepflanzt wird. Trifft es das einigermaßen?

Was wäre mein Gewinn dadurch hinsichtlich der zu verdeckenden Kante bzw.hinsichtlich der Höhen? Die Wasserstände auf beiden Seiten sollten sich durch die Ufermatte ausgleichen - es gelangt also Wasser aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben bzw. Wasser aus em Ufergraben in den Teich. Das heißt die äußere Oberkante könnte niedriger sein als die jetzige Kante und müsste nur die Höhe der Terrassenseite des Teiches erreichen. Dann würde aus dem Umland allerdings Wasser und Nährstoffe in den Ufergraben gelangen....was für diesen nicht schlimm wäre, aber für den Teich schon, wenn sich über die Ufermatte die Wasserstände ausgleichen.
Ungefähr so?
 

Wo genau bin ich da falsch abgebogen? Ist es richtig, dass Wasser in beide Richtungen wechselt?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wo genau bin ich da falsch abgebogen?


Du hast das Prinzip des Ufergrabens und der Kapilarsperre noch nicht ganz durchschaut.
Die äussere Kante des Ufergrabens muss höher sein und eine ausgebildete Kapilarsperre haben, so das nichts vom Umgelände in den Teich gelangt. 
Irgendwo braucht der Ufergraben meist einen Notüberlauf. Kann etwas umgelegte Folie sein. Damit bei Starkregen alles kontrolliert abläuft.
Ich habe bei mir einen Überlauf beim Teich und einen etwas höheren im Ufergraben. 
Ein Ufergraben ist eine Möglichkeit schön verwachsene Ufer zu erhalten.
Solltest du dich dafür entscheiden, darauf achten, das er begehbar ist. Also Untergrund unter der Folie entsprechend schützen. 
LG Patrik


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir einen Überlauf beim Teich und einen etwas höheren im Ufergraben.


 Hallo. 
Der Überlauf vom Ufergraben sollte meines Wissens nach immer etwas tiefer sein als der vom Teich. Damit eben im Ufergraben NIEMALS das Wasser höher steht als im Teich und von der Ufermatte NICHT in den Teich transportiert wird. 
Bei einem komplett umlaufenden Uferwall kann es Sinn machen, den Wall an ein, zwei Stellen mit gezielten Überläufen vom Teich in den Ufergraben zu erstellen. Dann erreicht bei Starkregen der Maximalstand vom Teich nicht die oberste Stelle vom Wall.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Der Überlauf vom Ufergraben sollte meines Wissens nach immer etwas tiefer sein als der vom Teich. Damit eben im Ufergraben NIEMALS das Wasser höher steht als im Teich und von der Ufermatte NICHT in den Teich transportiert wird.


Kommt vermutlich auf die Sichtweise und Art des Aufbaus an.
Habe meinen Teich extra als Retensionsweiher aufgebaut. 
(Retensionsweiher=Wasserrückhaltebecken, damit das Wasser zeitversetzt abfliesst)
Beim letzten Starkregen bei stark durchnässtem Boden vor einigen Tagen, war der Wasserstand kurzfristig im kompletten Teich inkl Ufergraben etwa 10cm höher als normal.
Mein Ufergraben wird aber auch nicht gedüngt.


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2021)

Na Dünger in dem Sinne hat mein Ufergraben auch noch nie gesehen. Aber der vor vielen Jahren eingefüllte Mutterboden sorgt mit Sicherheit immer noch für deutlich zu viele Nährstoffe, als das ich dieses Wasser im Teich haben möchte.


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2021)

Ich wusste, ich hab das vor Jahren schon mal hier im Forum geschrieben. Nur gefunden hab ich es nicht mehr. 
Bis gerade eben. Wenn man keinen  umlaufenden Uferwall hat, kann man sich die Dellen als Überlauf im Wall sparen, weil das Wasser dann natürlich direkt den Weg über die niedrigere Kapillarsperre aus dem Teich nimmt. 


> Naturagart selbst empfiehlt wohl:
> Uferwallkuppe 5cm über Wasserspiegel Teich
> Überlaufstelle auf dem Uferwall 3 bis 4cm (also 1-2cm tiefe Delle formen - bei großen Teichen auch ruhig mehrere) über Wasserspiegel
> Saugsperre 2cm über Wasserspiegelniveau


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Hihi..
@Annett  Weiss noch, du hast mir bei meinem Teichbau vor vielen Jahren viele nützliche Tipps gegeben. 
Dank euch habe ich einen einigermassen gut funktierenden Teich. 
Habe offenbar nicht alles folgsam umgesetzt.


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2021)

@Turbo
Das freut nicht zu lesen.
Naja, Abweichungen sind am Ende auch nicht immer verkehrt und je nach Situation auch nötig.
Nur wenn man dann andere Nutzer beim Teichbau berät, wäre es m.M.n. besser, sich vielleicht kurz bewusst zu machen, ob diese wirklich exakt die gleiche Situation haben/wollen oder doch eher den Hinweis benötigen, dass man aus Grund x, y oder z vom grundlegenden Plan (Ufergraben ist nährstoffreich und deshalb vom Teich zu trennen und das Wasser sollte nur vom Teich zum Graben laufen/über die Matte gezogen werden) abgewichen ist.
Meine Meinung. 
Genauso, wie es für Anfänger nur verwirrend werden kann, wenn man die Begrifflichkeit wie Ufergraben und Filtergraben durcheinander wirft.
Wir wissen ja alle, wie viel Arbeit und Geld so ein Teichbau mitunter kostet und wie ärgerlich und arbeitsintensiv es ist, hinterher Fehler zu beseitigen.
Dann lieber zwei Sätze mehr geschrieben und mögliche Fehler gleich verhindert.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> , ob diese wirklich exakt die gleiche Situation haben


@Annett   Ich glaube, das können wir nicht so einfach einschätzen und ehrlich gesagt will ich das meist auch nicht. 
Im Privat wie auch im Geschäftsleben hole ich mir die Infos die ich brauche. Wenn etwas fehlt grabe ich nach, bis ich die Infos habe welche es mir ermöglichen zu entscheiden, welcher Weg der für mich richtige ist. 
Wenn ich drei Elektriker oder auch drei Gärtner über ein berufsspezifisches Problem ausfrage, erhalte ich häufig mindestens drei unterschiedliche Antworten  und Ansatzpunkte. 
So ist es doch auch im Teichbau. Kleine oder schon grosse Kinder, Senioren, städtisch oder ländlich, gutes oder schlechtes Wasser, grosses oder kleines Areal, und und und...
Schlussendlich können wir einige Möglichkeiten aufzeigen.
Ob es die richtigen sind?
Das muss schlussendlich der Teichbauer selber entscheiden. 
Bei uns wäre vielleicht der Standort des Teichs schon an einem anderen Ort. 
Wenn er sich zu wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt hat und einfach mal den Bagger angeworfen hat... Selber Schuld. 
Etwa gleich selber Schuld, wie der, welcher dem Teichbauer sagt, bau mir einen Teich. Ohne sich selber damit beschäftigt zu haben, was ihm wirklich gefällt und was er möchte. 
Da bekommt er den Teich den der Teichbauer nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gebaut hat. Vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## Stone0815 (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen und danke für diesen "kleinen" Ufergraben-Exkurs.

Weiterhin frage ich mich nur, wie mir das bei meiner Höhenproblematik und Uferrandversteckerei hilft.  

Lohnt es sich darüber weiter darüber zu Grübeln, weil nur ich die Verbindung nicht sehe? Oder bleibe ich doch besser bei einer meiner vermeintlichen Lösungen?


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Sorry, wollte dich keinesfalls verwirren.
Wie sagt man so schön..
Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## bernias (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo Thorben.
Ein gut bepflanzter Ufergraben wird sicherlich mehr Wasser verbrauchen (verdunsten über die Pflanzen) wie der Teich.
Deshalb wird an sich nur Wasser über die Ufermatte Richtung Ufergraben gesaugt.
Überläufe für (Strak)Regen würde ich in etwa (Teich und Graben) gleich hoch machen, den vom Graben ev. ein kleines bischen niedriger.
Dann läuft Dir kein Wasser in den Teich.
Einer Bepflanzung des Grabens auch mit stärker zehrenden Pflanzen (also vielleicht gelegentlich Düngung) steht dann nichts mehr in Wege.
Andererseits: in der Natur gibt es auch Situationen, wo Nährstoffe mit Wasser ich den Teich gelangen. Wenn der Teich gut 'eingefahren' ist, wird das kaum Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juli 2021)

Im Substrat sind Nährstoffe drin, sonst kümmern die Pflanzen. Aus dem Substrat gelangen die Nährstoffe ins Wasser (und dann gedeihen Algen bestens)...
A.) durch Auswaschung (Abhilfe Bedeckung des Substrats mit Sand und Kies
B.) beim Ausreissen von Pflanzen samt ihres Wurzelgeflechts wird diese Schichtung aufgerissen und vermengt und oberflächlich zu liegendes Substrat wird dann von Wasserströmungen ausgelaugt
C.) Durch Absterben der Pflanzenblätter im Winter samt Abfallen derselben auf den Teichgrund, wo sie vermodern und Nährstoffe (die vorher im Substrat gespeichert waren) in Lösung gehen. Abhilfe: Abmähen der Wasserpflanzen VOR dem Frost.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Juli 2021

Kies auf Gefälle hält nur wenn es Bruchschotter ist, weil er sich verkantet. Rundschotter rinnt leichter ab, wenn jemand draufsteigt.
Die Gefahr durch Bruchschotter ist allerdings, dass spitze Kanten die Folie beschädigen könnten (Abhilfe Vlies Unterlage).

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Juli 2021



Stone0815 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir Wurzeln mit annähernd bis zu 30 cm Durchmesser vorstelle,


Wenn ich mir Seerosenwurzeln mit 30cm Durchmesser vorstelle, stelle ich mir auch vor, dass du eine Machete brauchst, um ins Haus zu kommen...


----------



## Joachim (25. Juli 2021)

@Stone0815 meinte sicher den rhizomartigen Wurzelstock von Seerosen und nicht eine einzelne Wurzel.

@GrauhaarfroschMobil
Auf so etwas aber nach bald Monaten herum zu reiten, und sich nicht vorstellen zu können was der bekundend unerfahrene Nutzer gemeint haben könnte zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von großer Vorstellungskraft. 

Ich verweise hiermit letztmals auf einen freundlicheren Umgangston und in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Netiquette.


----------



## Stone0815 (26. Juli 2021)

N'Abend,

zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir noch ein paar kleine Pflänzchen besorgt....unter anderem einen Tannenwedel.

Der soll sehr ausbreitungsfreudig sein, daher würde ich ihn gern einsperren. Mein größter Pflanzkorb ist allerdings 19x19x9 und ich fände es super, wenn die Verbreitungsfläche Deutlich größer wäre. Wie ist dafür aber die beste Vorgehensweise? Pflanze teilen und mehrere Töpfe machen oder einen entsprechend großen Kunststoffbehälter einsetzen? Habt Ihr Ideen, was man da nehmen könnte?

Vorab wieder einmal vielen Dank und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2021)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ich verweise hiermit letztmals auf einen freundlicheren Umgangston und in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Netiquette.


Kann ja nicht lesen, um was es wirklich geht, da der betreffende schon lange bei mir geblockt ist. Kann daher den Umfang nicht abschätzen. (Nur vorstellen  ) Aber ihr vom Admin Team seid wirklich äusserst geduldig. Bei mir wäre er schon lange geflogen. Danke für Euren Einsatz.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2021



Stone0815 schrieb:


> Weiterhin frage ich mich nur, wie mir das bei meiner Höhenproblematik und Uferrandversteckerei hilft.


Salü Torben
Versuche etwas Licht in das ganze Uferrand Thema zu bringen. 
Du hast einen senkrechten Teichrand und einiges Folie ausserhalb.
Den senkrechten Teichrand stehen lassen. 
Ausserhalb den Untergrund etwas ausnehmen das eine ca 20 cm tiefe und 30-100cm breite Mulde entsteht. 
In dieser alle Steine rauslesen und den Übergang von deinem senkrechten Teichrand zum Ufergrabenprovil etwas abrunden mit Erde.
Die Mulde und deine Uferkannte mit viel Fliess auskleiden, damit der Ufergraben begehbar wird und die Folie nicht beschädigt wird. 
Die Teichfolie in die Mulde legen und aussen senkrecht bis über Umgebungsniveau führen. (Kapilarsperre)
Den Ufergraben mit Erde, Steinen oder was auch immer füllen. 
Da ist alles erlaubt was die Folie nicht beschädigt.
An ein oder zwei Stellen den senkrechten Ufergraben Rand umlegen. So das überschüssiges Wasser abfliessen kann. 
Tiefer oder auch höher als das Teichniveau. Verweise da auf den Beitrag von Annette die absolut recht hat. 
Teich füllen.
Den Ufergraben hübsch bepflanzen. 
Beim Ufergraben musst du dir bewusst sein, du brauchst viel mehr Wasser. Die Bepflanzung wird in den Teich wachsen, so das der Übergang Teich-Ufer fliessend ist. 
Die Bepflanzung zieht dir 24 Stunden Wasser. In den Ufergraben. Sofern es Wasser im Graben benötigt. 
Der Ufergraben muss nicht gegossen werden. Teich füllen. Den Rest erledigt die Natur.
Das ist eine von unzähligen Möglichkeiten eines Ufergrabens. 
Zum Thema gibt es hier Fachbeiträge im Forum.


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht lesen, um was es wirklich geht, da der betreffende schon lange bei mir geblockt ist. Kann daher den Umfang nicht abschätzen. (Nur vorstellen  ) Aber ihr vom Admin Team seid wirklich äusserst geduldig. Bei mir wäre er schon lange geflogen. Danke für Euren Einsatz.
> Liebe Grüsse
> Patrik


Fehlt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr viel. Ja - klar sind wir geduldig, aber es gab schon deutlich schlimmeres, von anderen, "früher". 
Verglichen mit damals wird seither erheblich früher eingegriffen und ggf. auch direkt Konsequenzen gezogen.


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2021)

Joachim schrieb:


> deutlich schlimmeres, von anderen, "früher".


Stimmt....  jetzt wo du es schreibst...


----------



## Stone0815 (27. Juli 2021)

Hey Turbo,
danke für die Erläuterungen. Jetzt habe ich ein genaueres Bild, wie das funktionieren würde. Ein dicht bewachsenen Ufergraben würde aber nicht zum Umland passen (Steine mit einzelnen Büschen), daher ist das zwar eine interessante Alternative, aus heutiger Sicht aber nicht auf unser Gesamtprojekt anwendbar.


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2021)

Salü Torben
Vielleicht ist da das passende dabei.








						Ufergestaltung - Lifestyle, Hobbies, Überzeugungen
					






					rothpunkt.red
				



 
Aus obigem Link
LG Patrik


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Ad "Den Ufergraben hübsch bepflanzen eim Ufergraben musst du dir bewusst sein, du brauchst viel mehr Wasser. Die Bepflanzung wird in den Teich wachsen, so das der Übergang Teich-Ufer fliessend ist.
Die Bepflanzung zieht dir 24 Stunden Wasser. In den Ufergraben. 

Jeder soll es machen wie er will. Ich finde es unsinnig Pflanzen mit Teichwasser zu giessen, wenn ich mit jeder Wasserergänzung neue Phosphate ins System Teich einbringe, auf dass die Algen auch was zu futtern haben. 

Vernünftiger wäre es aus meiner Sicht zwischen Teich und Graben die Kapillarsperre anzuordnen und nur den stark saugenden Bewuchs mit Frischwasser zu wässern. 

Aber vermutlich haben die Befürworter alle phosphatfreies Frischwasser (dass sie das Nachfüllwasser=Gießwasser teuer von Phosphat befreien glaub ich doch nicht, das wäre gar zu grotesk) oder UV-C Algentöter.


----------



## Stone0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir noch ein paar kleine Pflänzchen besorgt....unter anderem einen Tannenwedel.
> 
> Der soll sehr ausbreitungsfreudig sein, daher würde ich ihn gern einsperren. Mein größter Pflanzkorb ist allerdings 19x19x9 und ich fände es super, wenn die Verbreitungsfläche Deutlich größer wäre. Wie ist dafür aber die beste Vorgehensweise? Pflanze teilen und mehrere Töpfe machen oder einen entsprechend großen Kunststoffbehälter einsetzen? Habt Ihr Ideen, was man da nehmen könnte?



Guten Morgen, ein wenig habe ich die Befürchtung, dass meine Fragen bei der Diskussion um Ufergräben etwas untergehen. Daher rufe ich Sie nochmal in Erinnerung.


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Torben,

den Tannenwedel kannst Du nicht sicher einsperren, der wächst einfach raus und verbreitet sich weiter ...

Topfgröße?: 
Einfach mehrere Töpfe nehmen, das verwächst sich sehr schnell.
Oder halt gleich ohne Topf einpflanzen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (28. Juli 2021)

Salü Torben

Da hab ich ja wieder schön was angezettelt mit dem Ufergraben.   

Zu den Pflanzen. Das einzige in Körben sind bei mir die Seerosen. Alles andere bis auf Algen darf sich frei entfalten. Die ganzen Gräser sind meiner Meinung nach viel übler. Verlanden den Teich blitzartig und geben richtig Arbeit beim entfernen.
1-2x jährlich laufe ich durch den Teich und dünne den Bewuchs von überzähligem Grünzeug entsprechend aus. Ist jeweils schnell gemacht.
Die orangen __ Lilien vermehren sich auch wie blöd. Ganz ein übles Zeug.
LG
Patrik

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Juli 2021



Annett schrieb:


> Bin ich zurück, kann ich entspannt die fehlenden 10-15 cm Wasser auffüllen.


Ist richtig entspannend auf dem Holzrost zu sitzen. Die Beine ins Wasser zu hängen. Dem angenehmen plätschern des Wassers zu lauschen welche die Pumpe aus der Regenwasserfassung unter dem Holzrost hervorsprudeln lässt. Dazu ein kühles Bier oder einen Most. 
Für mich war der Ufergraben die richtige Entscheidung. Kann mit der sterilen Verbundstein Optik nicht viel anfangen. Aber jedem das für ihn passende.


----------



## Stone0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ihr 2,
demnach erspare ich mir die Mühe mit den Töpfen am besten gleich. Zwar stelle ich es mir schwierig vor die Pflanzen irgendwann zu bändigen, wenn das Problem aber eh auftaucht...ist's auch egal. Wenn es dann mit 2x im Jahr "ausputzen" auch getan ist, ist das ja überschaubar.

Thema Ufergraben: Wer hätte gedacht, dass dieses Thema derart viel Sprengstoff enthält... 

Vielen Dank Ihr 2 und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (26. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich mich im letzten Jahr bezüglich des Teiches hauptsächlich mit Trübsal blasen beschäftigt habe, ist der Elan mit dem Frühling zurück gekehrt! 

Eine kleine Erweiterung der Sumpfzone habe ich vorgenommen, da noch Platz und ein wenig Folie übrig waren. Der Steinhaufen für den Quellstein ist in die neu gewonnenen Fläche umgezogen und weiterhin gabe ich mit der Umrandung zu kämpfen. Der Vorteil ist jetzt allerdings: Ich habe einen festen Plan! 

Die Terrassenseite gibt die niedrigste Stelle vor. Daher habe ich hier heute schon mal alles auf die richtige Höhe gebracht. Sobald die Terrassenplatten am Steilufer (links) liegen, kann ich den Überlauf gestalten und habe dann nach dem Befüllen bis Maximum die genaue Höhe, die ich ringsum erreichen muss.
 

Während ich aber auf die Wandprofile von Naturagart warte (nochmal danke für den Tipp, Annett) stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die Profile senkrecht am Steilufer anbringen MUSS oder ob ich sie auch unter die etwas über das Wasser ragende, letzte Gehwegplatte Schrauben kann? Die Platte gäbe nach meinem Empfinden deutlich mehr Halt als der Magerbeton darunter. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Vorab bereits vielen Dank und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (7. Apr. 2022)

...schade, scheinbar eine zu riskante Variante, so dass es noch nicht versucht wurde. Da von den Ufermatten ja doch etwas Gewicht an den Schrauben zieht, ist die Platzierung an einer senkrechten Stellw vielleicht doch besser...


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Torben,
Dein Projekt sieht vielversprechend aus ! Im Idealfall hast Du gar keinen "Zug" auf der Folie, und die Befestigung ist egal. Ich habe jetzt nicht gelesen, wie Deine Terrassenplatten aufgebaut sind. Du mußt die Wandprofile nicht an Ort und Stelle verankern, Du kannst sie auch an Halter montieren. Naturagart lieferte da früher ein paar T-Profilabschnitte (als Anregung) mit.
Ich würde nicht waagerecht oder senkrecht in die Terrassenplatten bohren, deren Eigengewicht wäre mir nicht ausreichend.
Eine Idee: Ich kann mir ein breiteres langes Aluband unter den Terrassenplatten vorstellen, das am Übergang zum Teich um ±90° gebogen wird, und wo das Profil dann angeschraubt werden kann. Das Aluband kannst Du im waagerechten Teil mit Nägeln fixieren, um ein Herausrutschen zu vermeiden, oder um es kürzer zu halten.
Ich plädiere also für eine recht stabile Konstruktion. Wenn Du später mal im Teich stehst, um von dort aus was zu richten, sollte die Konstruktion auch Dein Gewicht halten können. Ebenso ist es schön, wenn sie nicht die Stelle ist, die als erste auf Zugbelastung auf die Folie reagiert.


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Apr. 2022)

Hey Kurzhalz,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung und das Kompliment.  Wir waren im Urlaub, daher erst heute meine Reaktion darauf....allerdings habe ich einige Fragen.

Nach derzeitiger Planung habe ich auf der Folie keinen Zug, korrekt. Wenn ich aber das Bild hier als Muster nehme, hängt das Gewicht der übergeschlagenen Ufermatten an den Schrauben.
Da sich die Matten vollsaugen und zumindest mal __ Moos darauf wachsen sollte, dürfte da etwas Gewicht zusammenkommen.

Die letzten Platten an oder unter denen ich Folie und Ufermatten befestigen muss liegen an der Teichseite der Aco-Rinne:
 

Meine Überlegungen ist, dass ich das Wandprofil entweder senkrecht an der Wand unter der Terrassenplatte montiere (Position A) oder waagerecht unter der Terrassenplatte (Position B):
 

Dir Platten sind mit Maurermörtel "angeklebt" und sollten das Gewicht halten.

Was meinst Du mit das Profil muss nicht an Ort und Stelle montiert werden? Wenn ich eine Unterkonstruktion habe muss ich die doch auch befestigen?!? Ich verstehe Deinen Ansatz nicht...Wo genau liegt der Vorteil des Alubandes und wie genau würdest Du es knicken??

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank und Gruß
Torben


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Torben,
wenn Du das Gewicht des Teichrands an die Terassenplatten hängst, ist das nicht mehr lustig, sollte da mal eine locker werden. Dein Uferprofil hängt ja dann dran ...  .
Mit "Band" meinte ich eine Art Anker, der unter mehreren Platten liegt - geht bei der Rinne ja schlecht. Also bleibt noch Dein Fundament (A) - das sieht mir recht stabil aus - danke fürs Bild.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Meine Überlegungen ist, dass ich das Wandprofil entweder senkrecht an der Wand unter der Terrassenplatte montiere (Position A) oder waagerecht unter der Terrassenplatte (Position B):


Ganz klar A


----------



## Turbo (22. Apr. 2022)

Salü Torben
Egal wo befestigt, achte darauf, das die Schrauben der Befestigungsschiene und die entsprechende Konstruktion bombenfest halten.
Diese Technik wird seit bald 30 Jahren auch im Flachdachbau bei Foliendächern verwendet.
Erst vor einigen Wochen habe ich ein erst 22jähriges Foliendach erneuern lassen, dessen Folie noch tadellos war.
Nur weil es die Befestigungsschienen auf ganzer Länge aus der Konstruktion gerissen hat. Was zu Folgeschäden geführt hat. Das Foliendach war ordentlich mit Kies beschwert.
Unterschätze die mechanische Belastung durch warm-kalt Ausdehnung, Wind, Eis, Wellengang und Begehung nicht.


----------



## Stone0815 (23. Apr. 2022)

Danke Ihr 2,
ja, ich werde richtig lange Schrauben und Dübel für Variante A besorgen.  Dann wird das sicher halten.


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
die Inhalte dieser Diskussion haben sich irgendwie verselbstständigt und der Betreff lässt sich im Nachgang leider nicht mehr ändern. Dennoch passt meine Frage zu den bisherigen Beiträgen, daher setze ich das einfach mal dazu...

Das von Annett ins Rennen gebrachte Wandprofil ist schon länger samt Ufermatten an unserem Steilufer angebracht:


Annett schrieb:


> Eine gute Lösung für ein Steilufer findest du beispielsweise hier bei naturagart: https://www.naturagart.de/Teiche-natu/Bau-des-Teichufers/Wandprofil/NaturaGart-Wandprofil.html
> So ist die Folie befestigt und gleichzeitig mit Ufermatte abgedeckt und damit vor der Sonne geschützt. Wenn du dort nur niedriges __ Moos wachsen lässt, hast du deine (fast) pflanzenfreie Fläche.


Bisher war das Wasser immer so trüb, dass ich die Ufermatten nicht passend kürzen konnte, daher lagen die Matten noch zusammengestellt am Teichrand. Heute sollten sie nun endlich gewässert werden, um sie zwischenzeitlich schon mal bewachsen zu lassen. Abschneiden ginge ja später immer noch. Dabei musste ich feststellen das Mistding geht gar nicht unter!!  
Da ich am Steilufer keine Pflanzen haben wollte, war es für mich selbstverständlich eine Ufermatte ohne Pflanztaschen zu kaufen....und nun das...anderenfalls hätte ich einfach einen Stein in die Tasche legen können. Verplant würde ich nun erst mal sagen. 

Hat jemand von Euch gute Tipps zur Abhilfe? Gehen die mit der Zeit noch unter?? Die Lösung abbauen, neu kaufen und wieder anbauen würde ich gern vermeiden, da die fragliche Kante (wie alles) selbstgemacht und damit nicht wirklich fachmännisch-solide gebaut ist. Da würde ich daher möglichst wenig drangehen wollen.
Eine Option wäre natürlich auch selber eine Tasche am unteren Ende zu nähen. Nur womit am Besten, damit das langfristig hält?!
Gibt es noch andere Optionen? Unterwasserpflanzen "anzubringen", also zu befestigen wird ja vermutlich nichts, da diese zu leicht sein werden...

Ach ja, ein Bild zur allgemeinen Erheiterung lege ich noch bei:


----------



## janfo (19. Juli 2022)

Es gibt von Naturagart extra Kleber für die Ufermatten (K1 Kleber), der lässt sich zwar auch unter Wasser kleben, die Ergebnisse sind aber besser wenn die Klebeflächen trocken und sauber sind. Daher weiß ich nicht ob das für dich eine Option ist.
Andernfalls mit Substrat oder Steinen o.Ä. beschweren. Von selbst geht die Matte nicht unter.


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2022)

Hmmm....unter Wasser klebt der schlecht...dann müsste ich den Großteil des Wassers ablassen...  ....und ohnehin ist so eine Teichfolie ja eher selten sauber...da denke ich doch ans beschwerden.

Dennoch danke für die Info.

Gibt es "Gewichte" die man an der Rückseite annähen kann? Am Steilufer selbst ist das beschweren am Boden kein Problem. Die Matten sollten aber auch den Übergang Steilufer-Stufenufer überdecken. Da wird es mit "Was drauf stellen" leider nix...


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Gibt es "Gewichte" die man an der Rückseite annähen kann?


Diese wären prädestiniert dafür ...


			Tischtuchgewichte - Google Suche
		


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2022)

Tischdeckengewichte...MEGA-Idee!!! 
Die Dinger sind eh immer aus rostfreiem Edelstahl und sollten dann ja auch ins Wasser gehängt werden können. Da die Teile nahezu immer ein Loch haben, wäre es sogar noch passender einen Kabelbinder aus Kunststoff zu nutzen....wie geil ist das denn?!

Danke Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
es reicht auch ein wenig Sand darauf zu streuen, damit die Matte nach unten sinkt. 
Zu meiner anfänglichen Euphorie über die Matten ist nach einiger Zeit auch einiges an Ernüchterung zu deren Nachteilen gewichen. Der vorgeschlagene Naturagart-Kleber (K10, ein Polymerkleber) funktioniert auch unter Wasser. Ich halte nach wie vor den Polymerkleber von Innotech als die bessere Variante, die Abfüllungen von NG und Conrad haben mich weniger überzeugt. Du mußt bei diesem Material auch nicht befürchten, dass da irgendwelche Stoffe herausgehen, die die Wasserqualität akut (wie z. B. die Essigsäure beim Silicon) beeinflussen.


----------



## janfo (20. Juli 2022)

Die Aussage zu dem K1 Kleber eines Landschaftsarchitekten der für Naturagart arbeitet war: "Der Kleber härtet besser ohne Wasser aus. Bei Wasserkontakt bildet sich sofort eine Haut auf dem Kleber, das erschwert das Kleben unter Wasser. Also erst kleben und mit der Befüllung min. 12-15h warten."
Daher meine Aussage, dass er auch unter Wasser funktioniert, aber die Klebewirkung besser ist unter trockenen Bedingungen.
So habe ich ihn auch verwendet und bin vom Ergebnis bisher überzeugt. Zu anderen Klebern fehlt mir die Erfahrung.


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Kleben klingt so endgültig. Was geschieht denn, wenn bei unseren Eindrücken ebenfalls irgendwann die negativen Punkte überwiegen? Den kleber wieder zu lösen wird doch sicherlich schwierig?

Daher bevorzuge ich doch eindeutig das Beschweren. Spricht denn etwas gehen Kabelbinder? Die sind ja sicherlich nicht aus irgendwelchen High-End-Plastik und geben daher auch Stoffe ins Wasser ab...


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2022)

Magneten auf einer Seite und Metal auf der anderen könnte auch Funktionieren.
So wie das bei dir aus sieht würde ich wohl einige flache Steine oder Schieferstücke drauf legen.


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Von Metallgewichten bin ich wegen der Rostgefahr ab. Die Teile sind ja meistens eher günstig als hochwertig. Stein wäre da meine erste Wahl, konsequenter Weise aber auch ohne Ringe oder Clips. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie am Besten fest bekommen?

Um noch mal auf mein Bild zurück zu kommen: Meine Frau möchte KEINE Folie sehen. Daher die eigentliche Problematik. Biofilm u d Algen auf der Folie gelten nicht als "Abdeckung".

Das Steilufer erstreckt sich fast über die gesamte Länge der Platten links der Rinne. An beiden Seiten stehen die Platten jedoch rund 20 cm über die normalen Pflanzterrassen über. Alles zusammen hat eine länge von 3 Metern:
 

Die Ufermatten in der Mitte kann ich am Grund mit Unterwasserpflanzen kn Töpfen beschweren. Das ist unproblematisch.

Die beiden äußeren Matten liegen jedoch an einer Seite auf der Pflanzterrasse (unproblematisch wegen Beschwerungsmöglichkeit mit Sand+Steinen), die andere Seite sollte am internen Steilufer/Stufenübergang herunter hängen, was ja nach gestriger Erkenntnis nicht klappt. Drauflegen kann man an der Stelle nichts, daher die Anhängeidee.


----------



## janfo (20. Juli 2022)

Die Ufermatten sind ja aus Polypropylen, also kannst du auch säure/UV-Beständige PP Kabelbinder zur Befestigung nehmen, da du sowieso schon PP im Teich hast.


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2022)

Wie wäre es damit Steine, die von Haus aus Löcher haben, an die Matten zu binden? Zum Beispiel Lava oder die Hühnergötter vom letzten Urlaub? Ich würde dafür stabile Angelsehne nutzen.

Bei meinen Matten hatte es nach dem Einschlämmen ein wenig gedauert, bis die Matten an den senkrechten Stellen richtig absanken.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2022)

@Annett 
Ab an den Strand, dein Mann ruft nach einem kühlen Eis. 
Und einen schönen Urlaub gewünscht


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Annett schrieb:


> Bei meinen Matten hatte es nach dem Einschlämmen ein wenig gedauert, bis die Matten an den senkrechten Stellen richtig ababsanken.


Hi Annett,
Die Idee ist gut, wo wir doch fast direkt an der Ostsee  wohnen.

Erzähle dich aber mal mehr vom Einschlemmen und späteren Absinken?! Wie viel Sand nehme die Matten denn so auf um den Auftrieb zu überwinden?! Ich hätte gedacht das klappt gar nicht, dass die Matten "einfach so" herabhängen?!


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> @Annett
> Ab an den Strand, dein Mann ruft nach einem kühlen Eis.
> Und einen schönen Urlaub gewünscht


Danke, sind auf dem Rückweg von der Insel (Nordsee) zum Ferienhaus (Ostseeküste). Temperaturunterschied fast 10 Grad!


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2022)

@Stone0815 
Keine Ahnung. Das ist locker 10 Jahre her. Einfach lehmhaltigen Sand schön auf der Matte verteilen und einspülen. Macht sich daher auch am besten, bevor der Teich voll ist. 
Bei meinem alten Teich hatte ich selbst ein paar Taschen auf die Ufermatten genäht und da Steine rein gelegt. Hat auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Annett schrieb:


> Einfach lehmhaltigen Sand schön auf der Matte verteilen und einspülen.


DAS werde ich versuchen! Danke...nur vor Befüllung ist etwas spät, aber das wird schon... 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. Juli 2022

Ups: Und Euch natürlich einen herrlichen Resturlaub noch!!


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2022)

Ich habe Taschen aus Stoff (z.B. Polyester) auf die Ufermatten genäht. 
Meine Nähmaschine schafft eine Lage Ufermatte und eine Lage Stoff. Das ist dann aber auch die Grenze.


----------

